# Kho lanta 2007



## NED (6 Juillet 2007)

*La saison de Kho lanta 2007
vient de commencer....*

*Alors comme moi qui est fan?*
Cette année c'est un nouveau décor en Asie, ça va être top 
Qui va gagner? Les rouges sont en pleine bourre mais comment les jaunes vont réagir?
Tin tin tin....


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Tin tin tin....



Nan, fiston c'est Tintin pas tin tin tin


----------



## NED (6 Juillet 2007)

Arf et puis c'est KoH Lanta aussi....
Bon ba y a pas grand monde que ca fait kiffer.
A part regarder des series hein...... (je dis pas que c'est pas mieux hein)
:rose:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Juillet 2007)

Un jedi qui regarde Koh Lanta ? :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2007)

Il va passer du c&#244;t&#233; obscur


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Juillet 2007)

Non je crois pas, le c&#244;t&#233; obscur est intelligent, il ne regarde pas Koh Lanta.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Dites tous les deux ? Vous savez que si vous faites 5 m&#232;tres, vous pouvez vous parler sans clavier ?

C'est dingue les nouvelles technologies !!


----------



## NED (6 Juillet 2007)

Pour le p&#232;re et le fils,
Mais je vous proute l&#224; les Rambouilleteux.
Evidament dans votre ch&#226;teau parmis les nantis vous n'avez jamais mang&#233; du manioc et des cafard grill&#233;s....  

Ba moi je sais pas ca me fais kiffer ce jeu, c'est vari que &#231;a p&#234;te pas haut mais c'est quand m&#234;me balaise.
Force et mental sont les clef pour reussir Koh lanta => un peu comme un Jedi....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Oui oui Ned. Mais bon. L&#224;, je vois d'ici le prochain fil qui va s'ouvrir sur l'&#238;le de la tentation. Puis un autre sur Secret Story. La nouvelle star. La starac 12. Le stalag 13. J'en passe et des pires, &#233;videmment. L'id&#233;e n'est pas tr&#232;s&#8230; ouverte dirons-nous.


----------



## NED (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4325315 a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui Ned. Mais bon. L&#224;, je vois d'ici le prochain fil qui va s'ouvrir sur l'&#238;le de la tentation. Puis un autre sur Secret Story. La nouvelle star. La starac 12. Le stalag 13. J'en passe et des pires, &#233;videmment. L'id&#233;e n'est pas tr&#232;s&#8230; ouverte dirons-nous.



Ba y'avait d&#233;j&#224; 2 fil sur les series am&#233;ricaines alors j'ai voulu mette un peu de frenchies dans la balance mais bon, on ferme si &#231;a g&#232;ne hein, no probi.
 

_A ce moment l&#224; pourquoi un fil sur le rugby, le foot la F1 les motos et j'en passe...
_


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> (...)
> Force et mental sont les clef pour reussir Koh lanta => un peu comme un Jedi....


Dans la vrai vie aussi, nan ?!....


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4325315 a dit:
			
		

> Le stalag 13.



a tiens ... ça recommence quand ?   her colonel Klink :rateau:


----------



## NED (6 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Dans la vrai vie aussi, nan ?!....



Et bien pour la force je dois dire que c'est un plus.
Dans ce jeu c'est suremnt au niveau mental le plus balaise car il faut sur la fin supporter les autres sans s'éttriper sur une île deserte, et ça c'est coton je dois dire....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ba y'avait d&#233;j&#224; 2 fil sur les series am&#233;ricaines alors j'ai voulu mette un peu de frenchies dans la balance mais bon, on ferme si &#231;a g&#232;ne hein, no probi.
> 
> 
> _A ce moment l&#224; pourquoi un fil sur le rugby, le foot la F1 les motos et j'en passe...
> _


T'as raison, j'vais tout fermer, &#231;a commen&#231;ait &#224; me p&#233;ter les co.uilles&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4325326 a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison, j'vais tout fermer, ça commençait à me péter les co.uilles


Ah, c'est malin !... 
Du coup le v'là dans le fil rugby, maint'nant !...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> _A ce moment l&#224; pourquoi un fil sur le rugby, le foot la F1 les motos et j'en passe...
> _



*Ben justement*
j'avais ouvert un super fil super sympa, frais et divertissant, ludique et amusant.

Mais il a pas fait 5 posts...







:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Et bien pour la force je dois dire que c'est un plus.
> Dans ce jeu c'est suremnt au niveau mental le plus balaise car il faut sur la fin supporter les autres sans s'éttriper sur une île deserte, et ça c'est coton je dois dire....


Tu peux toujours relire Robinson Crusoé*, sinon....  


 


_*évidemment ça manque un peu de femmes !... _


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4325311 a dit:
			
		

> Dites tous les deux ? Vous savez que si vous faites 5 m&#232;tres, vous pouvez vous parler sans clavier ?
> 
> C'est dingue les nouvelles technologies !!



Certes, mais pour me faire entendre de Tintin, il faut que je braille pour couvrir le bruit de sa muzik de djeun &#224; donf' dans sa chambre


----------



## béné (8 Juillet 2007)

Bon je me lance....MOI JE SUIS FAN DE KOH LANTA....(ouais ca fait meme 3 ans que j'essaie de partir....ça doit etre ma photo en maillot qui doit pas etre top!!!! :love: :rateau: )....


----------



## jugnin (8 Juillet 2007)

béné a dit:


> Bon je me lance....MOI JE SUIS FAN DE KOH LANTA....(ouais ca fait meme 3 ans que j'essaie de partir....ça doit etre ma photo en maillot qui doit pas etre top!!!! :love: :rateau: )....



J'y verrais bien une tribu MacGé l'année prochaine, qui au lieu de chasser les crabes, chercherait désépérement un réseau Wi-fi.


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ba moi je sais pas ca me fais kiffer ce jeu, c'est vari que ça pête pas haut mais c'est quand même balaise.
> Force et mental sont les clef pour reussir Koh lanta => un peu comme un Jedi....



Méfies toi : je ne maîtrise absolument pas le deuxième degré et je pourrais croire que tu es sérieux !


----------



## NED (9 Juillet 2007)

béné a dit:


> Bon je me lance....MOI JE SUIS FAN DE KOH LANTA....(ouais ca fait meme 3 ans que j'essaie de partir....ça doit etre ma photo en maillot qui doit pas etre top!!!! :love: :rateau: )....



Moi en fait c'est un truc que je voulais faire au début, et puis apres le taf et tout, le gamin...pas possible quoi.

*BA voilà avec Béné au est au moins 2 déjà !*

Jugnin parlait d'une tribu Macgé, marrant comme idée. Mais bon, une tribu Macgé sans mac c'est moyen quand même. En plus dans ce jeu on peut pas monter d'équipe.

A l'inverse de FORT BOYARD !!
Avant j'était dingue de ce jeu => mais vraiment quand c'était au début, pas avec des stars.
On pouvait monter son équipe pour une association.
J' avais motivé pas mal de personnes de ma famille à l'époque pour monter une équipe bien sportive pour l'asso d'une petite cousine Triso, et puis on a pas eu le temps de présenter un dossier.
:hein:


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2007)

Moi et mes amis nous sommes accro a kho lantha  on se r&#233;unit autour de quelques jus houblon&#233;s et autres plats ....on n'en loupe pas un  et ce depuis le d&#233;but :style:


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2007)

Moi j'ai l'immunité


----------



## NED (9 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Moi et mes amis nous sommes accro a kho lantha  on se réunit autour de quelques jus houblonés et autres plats ....on n'en loupe pas un  et ce depuis le début :style:



Et bin voilà ca fait 3 !!!
En plus fan d'helena christensen en plus comme moi  
T'as eu mon MP au fait?


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2007)

Voui  je t'ais pr&#233;par&#233; un ptit Zip


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2007)

Je ne regarde pas plus Koh Lanta que le reste, mais si y'a bien une T&#233;l&#233; r&#233;alit&#233; qui m'a le moins gonfl&#233; parmis les autres que j'ai pu appercevoir, c'est celle l&#224;.

L'an dernier de mon lit d'hosto, y'avait que &#231;a pour m'occuper, alors j'ai vu koh lanta en entier.

Bon c'est pas mal, mais j'hallucine devant l'incapacit&#233; des candidats a faire quoique ce soit. Un minimum de camping suffit pour avoir des bases, et le bon sens devrait faire le reste.

Les candidats n'ont ni l'un ni l'autre (Un agriculteur l'an dernier incapable de faire un feu  ), et c'est dommage.


Mais a choisir, je pr&#233;f&#232;re ce documentaire sur ces 2 familles qui vivaient pendant 2 mois comme les premiers hommes s&#233;dentaires sur le plateau du Larzack.
A la fois parce que ces familles &#233;taient compl&#232;tement immerg&#233;es, et parce qu'en suite cela servait de base pour des pal&#233;ontologues.

Il y avait un vrai but derri&#232;re, autre que de titiller l'avidit&#233; des gens.


----------



## NED (9 Juillet 2007)

*Bon sinon :
*Vous avez vu les jaunes se sont r&#233;veill&#233;s !!! ils ont marroufl&#233; les rouges qui se la p&#233;taient un peu l'&#233;mission suivante.
Mais le pompon de la pomponette c'est PASCALE la grosse naze !!!
La nenette elle est tellement c***e qu'elle se fait &#233;jecter des jaunes. Par coup de bol elle r&#233;int&#232;gre les rouges et Hop ! Elle se refait virer aussi sec !!!  
Je crois que j'ai jamais vu ca encore dans ce jeu !!


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Moi et mes amis nous sommes accro a kho lantha  on se r&#233;unit autour de quelques jus houblon&#233;s et autres plats ....on n'en loupe pas un  et ce depuis le d&#233;but :style:



Je fais &#224; peu pr&#232;s pareil avec "l'ile de la tentation", mais seul : une pizza, un paquet de mouchoir en papier et ca roule.


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2007)

c'est ses tatouages y'en avait trop   .... et que dire du conducteur de metro qui tiens pas 3 jours???? &#231;a joue les bonhommes et hop il se casse...


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je fais à peu près pareil avec "l'ile de la tentation", mais seul : une pizza, un paquet de mouchoir en papier et ca roule.



Main gauche ou main droite ?


La pizza bien sûr


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4327184 a dit:
			
		

> Main gauche ou main droite ?
> 
> 
> La pizza bien s&#251;r



Ambidextre ! C'est pratique pour, d'un coup de t&#233;l&#233;commande, figer l'image ! J'ai test&#233; sur les r&#233;sultats de l'Euromillion, c'est nickel !


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> *(...)
> Mais le pompon de la pomponette c'est PASCALE la grosse naze !!!
> La nenette elle est tellement c***e qu'elle se fait éjecter des jaunes. Par coup de bol elle réintègre les rouges et Hop ! Elle se refait virer aussi sec !!!
> Je crois que j'ai jamais vu ca encore dans ce jeu !!
> ...


*Super...
On se gausse, dénigre et insulte une personne qu'on ne connait même pas...
Le pire des "jeux du cirque"...  

Cour de récré... *


----------



## NED (9 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4327178 a dit:
			
		

> Mais a choisir, je préfère ce documentaire sur ces 2 familles qui vivaient pendant 2 mois comme les premiers hommes sédentaires sur le plateau du Larzack.
> A la fois parce que ces familles étaient complètement immergées, et parce qu'en suite cela servait de base pour des paléontologues.
> Il y avait un vrai but derrière, autre que de titiller l'avidité des gens.



Tiens j'ai pas vu, ca m'aurait interressé tiens....

Mais c'est vrai tu as raison Bassou, j'ai l'impression que des fois les candidats on vraiment rien dans le cerveau. Surtout qu'il y a les émissions précédantes pour savoir comment certains trucs se passent, faut pas être sorti de la cuisse de jupiter non plus.

On a l'impression que certains candidats débarquent sans connaître ce jeu?
Y'en a quand même une cette année qui sait PAS NAGER !!! non mais c'est carrement du délire cette année.


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2007)

d'un autre cot&#233; c'est "vendeur" d'avoir des nazes  on aime bien les d&#233;nigr&#233;s ces personnes


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Super...
> On se gausse, d&#233;nigre et insulte une personne qu'on ne connait m&#234;me pas...
> Le pire des "jeux du cirque"...
> 
> Cour de r&#233;cr&#233;...



Bah la t&#233;l&#233; r&#233;alit&#233; c'est &#231;a. On prend des couillons pour que la masse populaire puisse rigoler.
Si Koh lanta rassemblait des gens sachant survivre, que La nouvelle star, starac prennaient des gens qui savent chanter, ca serait plus interressant, mais moins "rigolo".

Triste, navrant, mais le peuple en redemande alors la t&#233;l&#233; lui en redonne.


----------



## NED (9 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> c'est ses tatouages y'en avait trop   .... et que dire du conducteur de metro qui tiens pas 3 jours???? &#231;a joue les bonhommes et hop il se casse...



A oui pur&#233;e je l'avais oubli&#233; cuil&#224;....*ALI*
M&#234;me les personnes de son &#233;quipe n'arrivent pas &#224; dire son nom...c'est navrant.
A oui il est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s fort lui !!! :afraid: 
Franchement je crois que le cru de cette ann&#233;e nous reserve encore des belles surprises.


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2007)

et la taupe mod&#232;le ???


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> *ALI*
> * Même les personnes de son équipe n'arrivent pas à dire son nom...*



Pourtant, "Ali", c'est pas bien compliqué...


----------



## NED (9 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4327194 a dit:
			
		

> Bah la t&#233;l&#233; r&#233;alit&#233; c'est &#231;a. On prend des couillons pour que la masse populaire puisse rigoler.
> Si Koh lanta rassemblait des gens sachant survivre, que La nouvelle star, starac prennaient des gens qui savent chanter, ca serait plus interressant, mais moins "rigolo".
> 
> Triste, navrant, mais le peuple en redemande alors la t&#233;l&#233; lui en redonne.



Oui mais bon, les couillons qui vont la-dedans sont pas si couillons que &#231;a, ils savent quand m&#234;me, VU LES EMISSION PRECEDANTES, &#224; quelle sauce ils vont &#234;tre mang&#233;s !
J'excuse &#224; moiti&#233; les premiers qui ont essuy&#233; les pl&#226;tres, mais qu'on vienne pas me dire que les gens inscrits aux opus II, III, IV, V voire VI pour certaines emissions, se sont des pauvres innocents qu'on &#224; pioch&#233; au hasard, ca non. :hein:


----------



## NED (9 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> et la taupe mod&#232;le ???



C'est vrai qu'elle est belle. Pour l'instant elle se tient pas mal, elle participe bien aux jeux et elle se bouge quand m&#234;me. Mais bon on va voir comment le naturel reprend le dessus, l&#224; ca va devenir interressant dans les prochaines &#233;tapes.


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2007)

ou&#233; jolie boule  sinon... un ex taupe mod&#232;le de Milan, Londres et qui se retrouve vendeuse  kho lantha qui rajoute un peu de glamour


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2007)

Ca me donne une idée, ca... A la prochaine AE, on va bricoler un truc pour ceux qui postent ici.
Remplacez les requins par Mackie, les épreuves éliminatoires par le supplice de l'iPod, le guerrier par Backcat et vous avez une idée de l'enfer qui vous attend.
Bien évidement, les éliminés sont bannis à vie. Le gagnant aussi d'ailleurs !


----------



## NED (9 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> le guerrier par Backcat


Bon casting, y'a pas mieux....


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;trompes toi Ned.

Ce qui attire pour participer dans ces &#233;missions c'est qu'ils seront "connu". Et &#231;a, visiblement, rien de plus fort, m&#234;me s'il faut passer pour le pire des gros nazes.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Bon. On monte une &#233;quipe ? Chui chaud, l&#224; !


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4327194 a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Triste, navrant, mais le peuple en redemande alors la télé lui en redonne.


Ben vi, de vrais moutons....  



NED a dit:


> Oui mais bon, les couillons qui vont la-dedans sont pas si couillons que ça, ils savent quand même, VU LES EMISSION PRECEDANTES, à quelle sauce ils vont être mangés !
> J'excuse à moitié les premiers qui ont essuyé les plâtres, mais qu'on vienne pas me dire que les gens inscrits aux opus II, III, IV, V voire VI pour certaines emissions, se sont des pauvres innocents qu'on à pioché au hasard, ca non. :hein:


Et c'est une raison ?!...
J'ai vu les candidats de "secret story" répondre à des questions simplissimes de culture générale....  
On est dans la glorification de l'ignorance... c'est trop cooool ?!... Ça fait marrer ?!...
Pffff..... et pourtant je suis loin d'être élitiste... 

Bref, je vais me taire, ça vaudra mieux !
_(ça m'évitera de glisser vers le "terrain" politique, en plus !...  )_


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4327220 a dit:
			
		

> Bon. On monte une équipe ? Chui chaud, là !



Moi ! Moi ! Moi !


----------



## NED (9 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4327216 a dit:
			
		

> Détrompes toi Ned.
> 
> Ce qui attire pour participer dans ces émissions c'est qu'ils seront "connu". Et ça, visiblement, rien de plus fort, même s'il faut passer pour le pire des gros nazes.



Peut-être pour Star Ac, Nouvelle Star, Loft et autres pavoiseries.
Mais je pense pas que tu fais Kho Lanta pour être connu.
Tu t'en rappelles toi du premier, du 2eme, même du 3 eme, ect... candidat qui à gagné Kho lanta? Tu crois que ce sont des stars maintenant?
:rateau:


----------



## NED (9 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4327224 a dit:
			
		

> Moi ! Moi ! Moi !



Moi aussi, Moi aussi...
Mais faut trouver un jeu?


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Moi aussi, Moi aussi...
> Mais faut trouver un jeu?



Non, toi tu es candidat ! 



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4327224 a dit:
			
		

> Moi ! Moi ! Moi !



Moi z'aussi ! Je suis malin comme un renard, rapide comme un furet, mont&#233; comme un ane, je nage comme une anguille et je grimpe aux arbres comme un singe, ca devrait le faire.


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2007)

Moi 

Je trouve, honteux que dès que quelqu'un prend une initiative, il se fait éjecter !

Je trouve cela affreux, il y en a qui ne pense qu'a se reposer travailler leurs bronzages et d'autres......qui veulent faire avancer les choses et tout de suite les critiques fusent....

"il se prend pour un chef" "il veut commander" "c'est un pauvre type"

etc......

sinon c'est vrai qu'ils sont d'une incapacité à tout épreuve !
A croire qu'il n'ont jamais du monter une tente  ni dormi à la belle étoile


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Peut-&#234;tre pour Star Ac, Nouvelle Star, Loft et autres pavoiseries.
> Mais je pense pas que tu fais Kho Lanta pour &#234;tre connu.
> Tu t'en rappelles toi du premier, du 2eme, m&#234;me du 3 eme, ect... candidat qui &#224; gagn&#233; Kho lanta? Tu crois que ce sont des stars maintenant?
> :rateau:



Ah oui mais non. Je peux pas &#234;tre un bon exemple. Que ce soit le premier ou le dernier de n'importe quelle t&#233;l&#233; r&#233;alit&#233;, j'en ai rien a secouer. Vraiment.

D'abord parce que les jeux du cirque ce ne m'int&#233;resse pas, ensuite parce que ces gens n'ont rien d'int&#233;ressant, ils ne me font m&#234;me pas rire.

Par contre, avoir un bouffon sorti de loft story comme "animateur" (ils n'ont m&#234;me pas peur des mots), c'est vendeur.

Et puis j'ai dis connu, pas Star. D&#233;j&#224; que ce concept de Star, j'ai du mal a y croire.


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2007)

Au fait je suis candidat pour faire partie de l'équipe


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Oui mais bon, les couillons qui vont la-dedans sont pas si couillons que ça, ils savent quand même, VU LES EMISSION PRECEDANTES, à quelle sauce ils vont être mangés !
> J'excuse à moitié les premiers qui ont essuyé les plâtres, mais qu'on vienne pas me dire que les gens inscrits aux opus II, III, IV, V voire VI pour certaines emissions, se sont des pauvres innocents qu'on à pioché au hasard, ca non. :hein:



Y a des gens qui reconnaissent toujours pas Jean-Yves Lafesse ni même Jacques Legras !!


----------



## NED (9 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Non, toi tu es candidat !



si t'as d&#233;j&#224; :
# BACKAT
# BASSMAN
# NED

je crois que pour n'importe quel truc, si je peux le faire, je suis partant avec ces 2 lascards...:love: 

(Pour Kho lanta je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit c'est pas possible, y'a pas d'&#233;quipes....)


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Non, toi tu es candidat !
> 
> 
> 
> Moi z'aussi ! Je suis malin comme un renard, rapide comme un furet, monté comme un ane, je nage comme une anguille et je grimpe aux arbres comme un singe, ca devrait le faire.



A ça tu rajoutes BackCat vicieu comme une gonzesse, et moi qui baffe à tout va, on la tiens notre équipe de choc


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Venez d&#233;j&#224; vous entra&#238;ner la prochaine fois que vous venez &#224; la maison 

http://www.inquest.fr/


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2007)

Wahou putain, ca a l'air d'&#234;tre d&#233;ment ce truc   :love:


----------



## NED (9 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4327238 a dit:
			
		

> Venez d&#233;j&#224; vous entra&#238;ner la prochaine fois que vous venez &#224; la maison
> 
> http://www.inquest.fr/





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4327240 a dit:
			
		

> Wahou putain, ca a l'air d'&#234;tre d&#233;ment ce truc   :love:



*YESS C'est terrible &#231;a !!!*

Faut absolument qu'on se fasse &#231;a les gaillos !!!
Mortel trop bien !!!

J'arrive pas a voir combien il faut &#234;tre par &#233;quipe? mini 2 mais maxi???


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2007)

Par contre le monde 4 avec ma jambe... faut oublier


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Ah tu vas pas faire ta Pascale, hein ?


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2007)

ah la vieille !!!  au prochain yaura ptete des culs de jattes ?


----------



## NED (9 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4327253 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre le monde 4 avec ma jambe... faut oublier





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4327264 a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu vas pas faire ta Pascale, hein ?



Bin on va te porter c'est pas grave ça....
Ptêtre qu'on peut changer d'équipier entre les mondes?
(le ptit gros? )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Moi zaussi ! Je suis malin comme un renard, rapide comme un furet, monté comme un ane, je nage comme une anguille et je grimpe aux arbres comme un singe, ca devrait le faire.


Cest marrant ça Moi je suis malin comme un singe, rapide comme un âne, je nage comme un renard, grimpe aux arbres comme une anguille et je suis monté comme un furet. La vie est moche.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2007)

Qui est gros ?


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Cest marrant ça Moi je suis malin comme un singe, rapide comme un âne, je nage comme un renard, grimpe aux arbres comme une anguille et je suis monté comme un furet. La vie est moche.



Ne prends pas cet air contrit... Tu l'as dit toi même : les derniers seront les premiers !  :love:


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Cest marrant ça Moi je suis malin comme un singe, rapide comme un âne, je nage comme un renard, grimpe aux arbres comme une anguille et je suis monté comme un furet. La vie est moche.


Nan....
T'as un avenir télévisuel....


----------



## NED (9 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ne prends pas cet air contrit... Tu l'as dit toi m&#234;me : les derniers seront les premiers !  :love:





tirhum a dit:


> Nan....
> T'as un avenir t&#233;l&#233;visuel....




Et ouais Doc !
Si tu fais Koh lanta tu as toutes tes chances car, il arrive souvent qu'un de l'&#233;quipe passe dans l'autre et visse et versa. Ca peut tomber que sur toi ce genre de truc.
Faut juste tenir, pas &#234;tre trop en avant, et paf a la r&#233;unification tu avoines un max !
 

Sinon comme dit Thirum, tu est tr&#232;s t&#233;l&#233;genique !
Pour 30 millions d'amis ou Chasse p&#234;che et nature.


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2007)

un peu comme le maillon faible, pas trop fort au d&#233;but mais un peu pour pas &#234;tre tej et ensuite tu fais le faux modeste   et quand ton adversaire s'en rend compte il est d&#233;j&#224; trop tard...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Oui mais bon, les couillons qui vont la-dedans sont pas si couillons que ça, ils savent quand même, VU LES EMISSION PRECEDANTES, à quelle sauce ils vont être mangés !
> J'excuse à moitié les premiers qui ont essuyé les plâtres, mais qu'on vienne pas me dire que les gens inscrits aux opus II, III, IV, V voire VI pour certaines emissions, se sont des pauvres innocents qu'on à pioché au hasard, ca non. :hein:



Ben c'est ce que je croyais au début et pis un jour y'a un pote qui nous annonce qu'il va participer, alors on en a discuté (parce que le pote il a pas l'air neuneu mais pas simplement parce que c'est un pote). Donc on a vu tous les épisodes sachant que ça avait été tourné 6 mois auparavant et qu'on devait pas en parler sauf entre nous. Clauses de contrats ect ...

Il se passe pas mal de choses et on a un seul point de vue, celui de l'émission. En bref, ils doivent s'occuper d'eux en étant pratiquement sous alimentés (sans parler des épreuves) ... C'est chaud et ils prennent en fait des personnes qui font de l'exercice, y'a un minimum de critère physique. Le pote est allé pas mal loin, 4ème ... Ils ont parlé un peu de lui dans l'année et puis plus rien. Je l'ai quand même trouvé plus serein avec ses dix kilos en moins et un smile radieux.


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2007)

c'est qui?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

J'en étais sûre, c'est Alexis.


----------



## jugnin (9 Juillet 2007)

odr&#233;;4327390 a dit:
			
		

> J'en &#233;tais s&#251;re, c'est Alexis.



Ouah, trop de mauvaise humeur le gars.  


'Fin moi, ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re d&#233;finitivement dans Koh Lanta, ce sont les intonations de Denis Brognard.


----------



## béné (9 Juillet 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouah, trop de mauvaise humeur le gars.
> 
> 
> 'Fin moi, ce que je préfère définitivement dans Koh Lanta, ce sont les intonations de Denis Brognard.



ouais et sa maniere de poser les questions plante merde pendant le conseil....


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2007)

hein ? denis c'est le meilleur, j'adore ce mec , l'autre alexis l&#224; quel faux cul aussi   h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> l'autre alexis là quel faux cul aussi   héhéhé



C'est du juron de part chez nous, je te le dis


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2007)

odr&#233;;4327390 a dit:
			
		

> J'en &#233;tais s&#251;re, c'est Alexis.



Tiens... Ca me fait penser &#224; quelqu'un... Papa ?    


Plus s&#233;rieusement... Le mec il a oubli&#233; qu'il &#233;tait &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; ? Bon remarque c'est les mecs comme &#231;a qui font l'audience


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tiens... Ca me fait penser à quelqu'un... Papa ?



Il cherche des totems dans le jardin ?!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2007)

Euh... Plut&#244;t des tournevis dans le garage


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il cherche des totems dans le jardin ?!


Non&#8230; au fond de sa poche urinaire&#8230; et il gromelle : "Pas bien fix&#233;e, j't'en foutrais moi !!!" sans arr&#234;t&#8230;


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4327644 a dit:
			
		

> Non au fond de sa poche urinaire et il gromelle : "Pas bien fixée, j't'en foutrais moi !!!" sans arrêt




Pour savoir aussi bien ça t'as du faire quelques années de vie commune avec mon père toi


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2007)

En fait, c'est Mme gKat la sp&#233;cialiste du jardin et des espaces verts... moi, &#231;&#224; serait plut&#244;t le b&#233;ton et le bricolage


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

Et le BBQ ?!...


----------



## jugnin (9 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Plus s&#233;rieusement... Le mec il a oubli&#233; qu'il &#233;tait &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; ?



Probablement, vu que la cam&#233;ra le suit depuis le d&#233;but.

Et j'aimerais bien t'y voir toi, crevant la dalle depuis un mois, ext&#233;nu&#233; et crasseux, si tu saurais conserver un calme olympien &#224; chercher un totem &#224; la con...  


_
Edit : la syntaxe de ma phrase me laisse dubitatif, mais bon.:mouais: _


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2007)

De toutes fa&#231;ons j'aurais pas la connerie d'aller la dedans


----------



## jugnin (9 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> De toutes façons j'aurais pas la connerie d'aller la dedans



Ouais, t'as raison.

Quitte à aller sur une île déserte, autant éviter de faire le saltimbanque devant une caméra. Faut mieux y'aller tout seul, comme ça tu peux jurer tant que tu veux, avant de mourir de faim dans l'anonymat complet.

C'est ça, la Classe.

 

_Bon, on part quand ?_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> _Bon, on part quand ?_



Il te faut boucler deux mois vers février, ils te paient le voyage et des indemnités journalières et prime si tu reste plus longtemps. Même si tu gagnes pas le magot ça vaut le coup.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et le BBQ ?!...



Sans oublier l'ap&#233;ro :love:


/edit : m&#233;c&#233;koidon ce lien ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> (...)
> /edit : mécékoidon ce lien ?


----------



## NED (9 Juillet 2007)

Ha oui Alexis je l'aimait bien lui, c'est dommage qu'il n'ait pas eu de chance à l'épreuve des Totems. En dhors du contexte ce mec doit être adorable je suppose...


----------



## Nexka (9 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4327194 a dit:
			
		

> Bah la télé réalité c'est ça. On prend des couillons pour que la masse populaire puisse rigoler.
> Si Koh lanta rassemblait des gens sachant survivre, que La nouvelle star, starac prennaient des gens qui savent chanter, ca serait plus interressant, mais moins "rigolo".
> 
> Triste, navrant, mais le peuple en redemande alors la télé lui en redonne.


 
En fait c'est quand même assez européen ce concept de rendre la TV réalitée une apologie du plus ridicule.  

Ici, que ce soit au US ou au Canada, le maillon faible n'a vraiment pas marché... Pour la nouvelle star (American Idol) Il n'y a qu'un méchant méchant dans les juges, les autres sont tout mignons et consolent le candidat aprés que le méchant ai parlé.  
C'est pas politiquement correct de se moquer ou de ridiculiser comme ça. 
L'autre jour une de mes collégue me fait:
"J'ai vu une émission Française sur TV5, rhoo l'animateur et les candidats se moquaient des uns des autres si ils trouvaient pas la bonne réponse, c'est vraiment pas politiquement correct, ça passerait jamais ici... " :hein:  
"C'était qu'elle émission??"
"Les chiffres et les lettres" (véridique, j'en ai rigolé toute la matinée) :rateau: 

Il y a une émission, je sais pas si elle passe en France, ou des personalités doivent venir présenter un truc pas dans leur domaine. Genre dancer pour un homme politique, chanter pour un écrivain... Et à la fin le jury donne des notes.
Une fois un gars a dancé vraiment mal, c'était nul, du coup le jury lui a mit des 2, des 3 / 10. Le lendemain les télespectateurs se sont rebellés, en disant que c'était vraiment trop méchant, qu'il fallait pas faire ça. C'est même passé aux infos comme étant scandaleux (c'est comme ça que je l'ai apris d'ailleur)... Depuis tout le monde a des 10, quoiqu'ils fassent. (non c'est pas l'école des fans).    

Enfin bon tout ça pour dire que c'est assez Français de se moquer comme ça.. Je sais pas pourquoi.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ha oui Alexis je l'aimait bien lui, c'est dommage qu'il n'ait pas eu de chance &#224; l'&#233;preuve des Totems. En dhors du contexte ce mec doit &#234;tre adorable je suppose...



C'est un gar&#231;on qui sort rarement de ces gongs d'ailleurs c'&#233;tait la premi&#232;re fois qu'on le voyait ainsi et il perdait, on est rest&#233; quoi. Et puis on a pouff&#233; et heureusement que c'&#233;tait pas en direct, le pauvre il perd mais il fait rire


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Enfin bon tout &#231;a pour dire que c'est assez Fran&#231;ais de se moquer comme &#231;a.. Je sais pas pourquoi.


 
Et bien je pr&#233;f&#232;re autant &#231;a, que le politiquement correct qui consiste &#224; passer la cr&#232;me* pommade &#224; un candidat, ou un individu, en affirmant qu'il sait pratiquer une activit&#233; avec talent, alors que chacun sait au fond de lui que &#231;a n'est pas du tout le cas. Cela ne fait avancer personne, alors que la critique, oui.

Bienvenue dans le monde des Bisounours. Malheureusement, la soci&#233;t&#233; actuelle ressemble de plus en plus &#224; cet environnement l&#224;.


*


----------



## NED (9 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> passer la cr&#232;me &#224; un candidat pr&#233;textant qu'il sait pratiquer une activit&#233; avec talent



J'attends le moment &#224; Koh Lanta o&#249; un candidat passera de la cr&#232;me sur le corps de la Taupe mod&#232;le....:love: 

Il faut aussi un peu de fesses sinon pas d'audimat pour toute emission de grosse audience qui se respecte.

d'ailleurs Koh lanta au d&#233;but, a assez mal d&#233;marr&#233; et petit &#224; petit l'audience est mont&#233;e. Je pense que les cadreurs n'y sont pas pour rien car depuis quelques saisons, je sais pas si vous avez remarqu&#233;, mais ils cadrent tr&#232;s bien les strings ou les maillots de filles; Comme &#231;a subreptissement pendant les &#233;preuves ou lors d'une baignade...&#233;trange non?


----------



## jugnin (9 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> étrange non?



Ce sont peut être simplement de _petits _cadreurs.


----------



## IceandFire (10 Juillet 2007)

c'est archi mont&#233; comme &#233;mission, j'ai le cousin d'un ami qui est monteur pour un tas d'&#233;missions dont K.L...il y a beaucoup de "stock shoots" , genre : les animaux ou la lune que l'on voit beaucoup   ..... Alexis &#233;tait bon client : un voyant gay, c'est vendeur pour ces gens de t&#233;l&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

Mais Alexis ne l'a absolument jamais ni&#233; et devrait il en avoir honte ? 
Non, ce qu'il y a c'est que vous &#234;tes toutes des jalouses 
J'ai fait de l'impro avec lui et il fait partie des bons joueurs. 
S'il accroche la cam&#233;ra je ne pense que &#231;a vienne uniquement de son orientation sexuel et de sa profession.


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2007)

bon ils ont vir&#233; le taupe mod&#232;le...dommage


----------



## béné (14 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> bon ils ont viré le taupe modèle...dommage



AAALLLLEZZZZ LES JAUNNNNESSSSSSS!!!!!:love:


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2007)

Allez la ptite Rouennaise !!!! :love:


----------



## béné (14 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Allez la ptite Rouennaise !!!! :love:





Allez David Guetta.....(ba ouais, le tit Gregoire, il y ressemble nan?!!!!!):rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2007)

il est beaucoup plus joli  un poil branlo mais gentil


----------



## béné (14 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> il est beaucoup plus joli  un poil branlo mais gentil



Gregoire, Chloé donnés gagnants...:style:


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2007)

ce serait bien  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Juillet 2007)

Hé bé...


----------



## tirhum (14 Juillet 2007)

Ouais, hein ?!...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2007)

Vous croyez qu'ils vont niquer cette ann&#233;e?


Ca doit sentir la crevette et l'oposum dans les slips


----------



## NED (16 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> bon ils ont viré le taupe modèle...dommage


Arg ! va y avoir moins de fesses a se mettre sous la dent...
 



béné a dit:


> AAALLLLEZZZZ LES JAUNNNNESSSSSSS!!!!!:love:


HEu...  le tour de france c'est l'aprem sur la 2.....


----------



## IceandFire (16 Juillet 2007)

h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;  elle peut revenir si un gazier se casse pour maladie ou d&#233;prime...


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Arg ! va y avoir moins de fesses a se mettre sous la dent...
> 
> 
> 
> reste la franc coiffeuse franc comtoise ...gironde et  appétissante ... rester un peu plus dans le jeu lui permettra de perdre quelques kilos comme tous les candidates étonnés d'être si maigres en fin de jeu!


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juillet 2007)

les rouges qui se donnent un chef ... c'est assez étonnant à voir ... car celui qu'ils plébiscitent se méfie de cette place et à part l'estime qu'ils ont pour lui à ce moment du jeu ... je ne les vois guère compatibles sur le long terme ... le monsieur est assez dirigiste dans le fond et ya des ptits rebelles dans le groupe ... alors ...pas facile


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juillet 2007)

une candidate un peu "brancale " c'est veronique , la blonde de cinquante ans .. physiquement tout sèche et frèle , qui ne sait pas nager ou presque ... et qui fait quand même sa route dans une équipe avec des costauds et costaudes!


le gregoire jardinier détesté des rouges , est assez sympa et zen ... et je vois pas trop ce que lui reprochent les filles rouges ... il manifeste sa joie lors des victoires bien sur .. m'enfin , c'est pas si voyant qu'il nargue à mort !

erick le capitaine des jaunes a l'air physiquement au top , il gère bien son équipe , est très positif ... pour le moment, il m' épate ... il pourrait aller loin ... même si sur la fin , ce sera encore une tite jeunette qui gagnera et qui choisira un mec qui lui fera pas de l'ombre au vote ...:rateau:


----------



## NED (17 Juillet 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> une candidate un peu "brancale " c'est veronique , la blonde de cinquante ans .. physiquement tout s&#232;che et fr&#232;le , qui ne sait pas nager ou presque ... et qui fait quand m&#234;me sa route dans une &#233;quipe avec des costauds et costaudes!



Oui, mais il faut savoir que dans KL (hayess &#231;a fait style de dire KL et pas Koh Lanta.... ), on garde souvent les gens qui sont quasi innofensifs pour &#233;viter la concurence des costaud. On l'a d&#233;j&#224; vu dans les pr&#233;c&#233;dants opus, d'ailleurs souvent les "vieux" se demandent comment ca se fait qu'ils vont jusqu'&#224; la reunif, mais bon c'est tactique tout &#231;a... 




joeldu18cher a dit:


> le gregoire jardinier d&#233;test&#233; des rouges , est assez sympa et zen ... et je vois pas trop ce que lui reprochent les filles rouges ... il manifeste sa joie lors des victoires bien sur .. m'enfin , c'est pas si voyant qu'il nargue &#224; mort !



Ouais, moi aussi je le trouve plut&#244;t sympa; affaire &#224; suivre.



joeldu18cher a dit:


> erick le capitaine des jaunes a l'air physiquement au top , il g&#232;re bien son &#233;quipe , est tr&#232;s positif ... pour le moment, il m' &#233;pate ... il pourrait aller loin ... m&#234;me si sur la fin , ce sera encore une tite jeunette qui gagnera et qui choisira un mec qui lui fera pas de l'ombre au vote ...:rateau:



Il a vraiment cartonn&#233; pour pousser la pierre sous l'eau en apn&#233;e, balaise! Il faudra qu'il fasse attention de ne pas trop gagner facilement apres la r&#233;unif, car c'est dangereux, a moins qu'il gagne tous les totems tout le temps...autant dire impossible.
:hein: 

En tous cas les rouges sont vraiment des pignoufs en ce moment, le fait d'avoir vir&#233; des gens moyennement impliqu&#233; va peut-&#234;tre les motiver un peu plus.
Moi la grosse question c'est le rugbyman, je le trouve bien fragile..bizarre :mouais:
J'aime bien aussi la Roennnaise.... :love: 


KL....non c'est pas une marque de fringue !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2007)

Les rugbymen c'est des tafioles (saufs les Blacks &#233;videment)


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les rugbymen c'est des tafioles (saufs les Blacks évidement)



Monsieur Miss me semble bien au fait des pratiques de vestiaires et parle en connaisseur !


----------



## Bassman (17 Juillet 2007)

Il me semble urgent donc que je rencontre de visu ce cher JP


----------



## Nexka (18 Juillet 2007)

Moi c'est cool je ne me sens pas visée, je suis une rugbygirl :love: 



Bon n'empéche, quand je lis les commentaires de ce fil, j'ai l'impression d'être dans kamoulox :affraid: :hein:


----------



## NED (18 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Moi c'est cool je ne me sens pas visée, je suis une rugbygirl :love:
> Bon n'empéche, quand je lis les commentaires de ce fil, j'ai l'impression d'être dans kamoulox :affraid: :hein:



Je malaxe un Denis Brognard dans une grotte des phillipines,
et j'enclume un totem asiatique dans une limace à flambeau....

A non c'est pas là...m'a trompo....


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juillet 2007)

je mange un ver blanc en compagnie de la taupe mod&#232;le assis sur une coiffeuse qui ne parle que de bouffe et je relance vers la rouennaise


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2007)

Un frère de Zidane dans une prochaine édition ?



> VSD qui consacre un dossier sur les "secrets de l'été". Parmi les autres infos médias,
> On y apprend que Zinedine Zidane s'est renseigné auprès de Denis Brogniart à Magny Cours, pour lui demander comment l'un de ses frères pourrait postuler.


----------



## NED (18 Juillet 2007)

Il peut pas déposer un dossier comme tout le monde celui-là hein!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2007)

Ca peut etre rigolo la chasse au requin a grand coups de boule


----------



## NED (18 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca peut etre rigolo la chasse au requin a grand coups de boule



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire vénérable sage.... 
C'est la technique des dauphins pour combattre les requins.
En effet :
Le dauphin, animal marin est reconnu pour sa témérité exceptionnelle lorsqu'il attaque les requins à coup de rostre (partie saillante et pointue, en avant de la tete) dans le ventre, mais ceci sans la notion d'inconscience liée à la témérité car il ne perd jamais ce genre de combat.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2007)

Les requins sont Italiens?




:rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juillet 2007)

rholololo les rouges qui piquent leur chef aux jaunes, mais les jaunes qui gagnent quand même au final et la coiffeuse qui se fait éjecter ... la pauvre ! assez jolie malgré quelques kilos .. ( elle aurait pu en perdre en restant un peu plus longtemps ... sinon , je comprends sa façon de parler en sortant ... ya du tirage sur le pouvoir !)

les jaunes ont été malins avec leur "boulet-mascotte" lors de l'épreuve de relais plongée ..  à suivre! 

sinon, le bucheron qui a besoin de perfusion pour se reprendre ... mmmm je ne sais si cela peut etre durable ce systeme -là car si cela était logique , il finira par retrouver les mêmes soucis puisqu'apparemment la seule explication à son état c'est le manque de nourriture .. c'est pas dans les prochains épisodes que les repas vont être se mettre à être riches et réguliers ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juillet 2007)

J'ai vu qu'il y avait un mec qui parlait en V.O. l'autre soir...

Bon, &#231;a.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les requins sont Italiens?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est l'inverse!


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2007)

forza italia!! mais heu ...? ya pas d'italiens dans ce jeu, les requins ... mmmmm ?:mouais:


----------



## béné (22 Juillet 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> sinon, le bucheron qui a besoin de perfusion pour se reprendre ... mmmm je ne sais si cela peut etre durable ce systeme -là car si cela était logique , il finira par retrouver les mêmes soucis puisqu'apparemment la seule explication à son état c'est le manque de nourriture .. c'est pas dans les prochains épisodes que les repas vont être se mettre à être riches et réguliers ...




Et si il nous jouait la comedie le bucheronrugbyman....Du style, rrrrhhhho j'ai mal a la tete, j'en fous pas une....rrrrhooo je suis faible, on me file glucide et compagnie...et pouf je reviens en pleine forme...pour tenir plus longtemps que les autres...
RRHHHAAAA c'est vraiment un jeu de pute ce KL...(oups...j'ai dit un gros mot )


----------



## NED (22 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'ai vu qu'il y avait un mec qui parlait en V.O. l'autre soir...
> 
> Bon, ça.



Ha oui le marseillais.... 
faut le décodeur des fois.....


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juillet 2007)

grave


----------



## NED (23 Juillet 2007)

Moi je trouve que les filles sont encore les plus tactiques sur le jeu comme à toutes les saisons. Les mecs pigent pas encore, ils sont en train de se faire bouffer comme d'hab. Vous allez voir c'est encore une nana qui va gagner.
:mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (23 Juillet 2007)

Chlo&#233;... .....?


----------



## NED (23 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Chloé... .....?



Ca s'pourrait BIN didonc.....


----------



## IceandFire (23 Juillet 2007)

l'air de rien...la ptiote....:love:


----------



## tirhum (23 Juillet 2007)

'tain !... :modo:
Filez leur des flingues, &#231;a ira plus vite !... :mouais:


----------



## NED (23 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain !... :modo:
> Filez leur des flingues, &#231;a ira plus vite !... :mouais:



Ca serait bien trop facile !!!  

C'est beaucoup plus marrant de les voir s'&#233;tripper &#224; coup de b&#226;ton et de cordes &#224; noeud sous le soleil br&#251;lant et sans bouffe !
On en parlait au d&#233;but, C&#233;sar n'aurait pas eu meilleur spectacle dans ses ar&#232;nes....


----------



## tirhum (23 Juillet 2007)

Heu... 
C'est un peu mou pour les ar&#232;nes...


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Juillet 2007)

Ouais quand m&#234;me...

Pas de doliprane dans les ar&#232;nes.


----------



## NED (24 Juillet 2007)

En fait le combat KL n'est pas physique.
C'est une vraie lutte psychologique. Il faut un mental d'acier pour supporter ses congénaires sur cette Ile de daube.
:hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> En fait le combat KL n'est pas physique.
> C'est une vraie lutte psychologique. Il faut un mental d'acier pour supporter ses cong&#233;naires sur cette Ile de daube.
> :hein:


Et ne pas &#234;tre trop faible, pas trop fort, pas trop "chef",... Tu as raison : la lutte dans ce jeu est plus psychologique que physique.


----------



## bebert (24 Juillet 2007)

Dans la mesure où on se fait éliminer par les autres et non par les épreuves, il va de soi que c'est avant tout une lutte psychologique. Il y a néanmoins quelques abandons liés à des défaillances physiques (2 ou 3 en moyenne par saison).
Bref, c'est plus assez trash à mon goût. Secret Story et l'Ile de la tentation, pareil, ça devient ennuyeux. À quand le franchissement d'une nouvelle étape dans ce genre d'émission ? :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2007)

Ouais ! J'ai une super id&#233;e d'un super concept.


On largue une 20aine d'abrutis sur une &#238;le ou y'a rien &#224; bouffer, et le dernier qui survit, a gagn&#233;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4341701 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! J'ai une super id&#233;e d'un super concept.
> 
> 
> On largue une 20aine d'abrutis sur une &#238;le ou y'a rien &#224; bouffer, et le dernier qui survit, a gagn&#233;



Faut qu'il y ait un bon sociopathe dans le tas et qu'on laisse tra&#238;ner des tas d'objets style, haches, machettes, serpes, tron&#231;onneuses et autres...  :love:


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Faut qu'il y ait un bon sociopathe dans le tas et qu'on laisse tra&#238;ner des tas d'objets style, haches, machettes, serpes, tron&#231;onneuses et autres...  :love:


C'est pour &#231;a que j'avais pens&#233; &#224; la Corse comme &#238;le


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Faut qu'il y ait un bon sociopathe dans le tas et qu'on laisse tra&#238;ner des tas d'objets style, haches, machettes, serpes, tron&#231;onneuses et autres...  :love:



En tout cas, une chose est s&#251;re, ils ne risquent pas de bouffer de la cervelle...  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4341714 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que j'avais pensé à la Corse comme île



Ok... Mais on fera ça hors saison, alors...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ok... Mais on fera ça hors saison, alors...



Ce serait tout de même dommage de les confondre avec le touriste d'élevage !  À moins d'envisager une fusion kho lanta/île de la tentation


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4341701 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! J'ai une super idée d'un super concept.
> 
> 
> On largue une 20aine d'abrutis sur une île ou y'a rien à bouffer, et le dernier qui survit, a gagné


"Battle Royale"

Dès fois, la fiction n'a que peu d'avance sur la réalité.

Vivement demain !


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juillet 2007)

Bon les bi&#232;res sont fraiches...les brochettes vont pas tarder...:style:love: miam...vivement 20h50


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Bon les bi&#232;res sont fraiches...les brochettes vont pas tarder...:style:love: miam...vivement 20h50



Tin tin tin,
Moi c'est Orangina et poisson pan&#233;.
Ce soir c'est le Big Raid dans la jungle...h&#233;h&#233;. Vas y'a voir de la casse ! :casse:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juillet 2007)

je verrais bien la vieille a la trappe moi


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> je verrais bien la vieille a la trappe moi



Quelle perspicacité


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juillet 2007)

&#233;h ou&#233; !!!  h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233; faut dire que c'&#233;tait un boulet pour l'&#233;quipe


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> éh oué !!!  héhéhéhé faut dire que c'était un boulet pour l'équipe



Aller sur une île quand on a 70 ans et qu'on sait pas nager c'est pas très malin... 

C'était très bon aussi la randonnée quand elle tombe tout le temps...

Rah, que de plaisirs dans cette émission


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2007)

Ouais! Mort aux vieux!


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juillet 2007)

non elle a 50 ou 55 ans mais bon casting !  elle a fait plus fort que le gros bras conducteur de metro


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais! Mort aux vieux!



Raté, je suis de retour


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2007)

Bah t'es plus jeune que jpmiss&#8230;


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Juillet 2007)

Une vraie maison de retraite macg&#233;...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Une vraie maison de retraite macgé...




Tiens... un revenant 

Alors mon poussin, finies les vacances privé de net?...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juillet 2007)

Yep, TOUTE la famille est de retour... 

Tintin a du retard de posts inutiles conversation sur le forum : j'implore par avance l'indulgence des modos  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juillet 2007)

bon sinon Koh Lanta ?


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> bon sinon Koh Lanta ?


C'est quoi ?!....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2007)

Maintenant que Véronique est partie, il y en a 2 sur la sellette : Filomène chez les jaunes, dont on aurait pu penser un instant qu'elle se ferait jeter vendredi soir et Eric, ex-jaune chez les rouges.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juillet 2007)

oui enfin Eric serait pour moi le l&#233;gitime vainqueur, sympa comme tout,beau mec, fort....
et en fille....Chlo&#233; :love:


----------



## hotblood (29 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ha oui le marseillais....
> faut le décodeur des fois.....



C'est un Sètois pas un Marseillais (oui je sais je pinaille):love:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juillet 2007)

ou&#233; enfin on comprends rien quoi !


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Yep, TOUTE la famille est de retour...
> 
> Tintin a du retard de posts inutiles conversation sur le forum : j'implore par avance l'indulgence des modos  :love:



Bon ba moi maintenant que G4 est revenu pour nourrir le fil...je me casse en vacances !!!
OceanFire, désolé je pense pas que je pourrai commenter pendant mon absence.
En tous cas La véro nous a bien fait marré encore ces dernières emissions...

Y'en a un qui me saoule bien aussi : Patrick. Ptin quand il sera éliminé cuila ca va être la fête ! Sinon comme j'ai dis, les filles sont en train de prendre l'ascendant...des nanas comme Chloé ou Jade sont très malines.
Celui qui me fait bien marrer en ce moment c'est Laurent...pourtant je peux pas trop blairer les carricatures du Sud, mais là j'arrive à le trouver cool le mec.
 

Bon @plus et bonnes vacances !!!


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juillet 2007)

Ah ou&#233; le patrick...ptete un peu raciste ce gars l&#224; non ...? les jaunes , les rouges...mou&#233;...la r&#233;unification est proche  bonnes vacances Ned!


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Bon ba moi maintenant que G4 est revenu pour nourrir le fil...je me casse en vacances !!!



Mais que c'est bas, mais bas...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Y'en a un qui me saoule bien aussi : Patrick. Ptin quand il sera éliminé cuila ca va être la fête ! Sinon comme j'ai dis, les filles sont en train de prendre l'ascendant...des nanas comme Chloé ou Jade sont très malines.
> Celui qui me fait bien marrer en ce moment c'est Laurent...pourtant je peux pas trop blairer les carricatures du Sud, mais là j'arrive à le trouver cool le mec.
> 
> 
> Bon @plus et bonnes vacances !!!



C'est clair que les Patrick c'est le gros prétentieux "je l'avais bien dit, mais je suis plus mature", et c'est excellent comment il prend au sérieux "Ouai mais attends, c'est un ancien rouge, un traitre à notre mère patrie!" (bon ok j'ai modifié ce qu'il a dit mais bon...  )

Des fois ça se rapproche de Secret Story   

C'est vrai que les 2filles font bien ce qu'elles veulent, elles manipulent (surtout Jade) les blaireaux style Patrick  


C'est magique cette émission


----------



## laulau56 (29 Juillet 2007)

Arf ce qui est sympa avec Patrick c'est qu'il est d'accord pour piquer Eric aux jaunes à condition de le virer au prochain conseil parce qu'il n'est pas 'rouge de souche' (...). 

  Où est l'utilité ?  

Il ferait mieux de s'activer à trouver les improductifs de son équipe ... lui en fait !
C'est possible qu'il pense qu'il va sauter au prochain conseil et qu'il essaye d'atteindre la réunification ...
Ca me ferait bien marrer si il se faisait jeter juste avant


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juillet 2007)

il fait pas bon &#234;tre "petit chef" sur K.L de toutes fa&#231;ons...hinhinhin


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est _*magique*_ cette émission



Je ne sais pas si c'est le meilleur terme pour qualifier KohLanta


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juillet 2007)

Magiquement stupide c'est mieux ?


----------



## laulau56 (29 Juillet 2007)

Bah ils nous montrent un peu ce qu'ils veulent donc bon ça dénature le côté purement 'jeu de survie' qui à mon goût doit être une expérience intéressante à faire mais se révèle parfois peu intéressante à regarder ... !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2007)

De toute fa&#231;on sans sonnyboy sur l'&#238;le c'est limite facile.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2007)

laulau56 a dit:


> Bah ils nous montrent un peu ce qu'ils veulent donc bon &#231;a d&#233;nature le c&#244;t&#233; purement 'jeu de survie' qui &#224; mon go&#251;t doit &#234;tre une exp&#233;rience int&#233;ressante &#224; faire mais se r&#233;v&#232;le parfois peu int&#233;ressante &#224; regarder ... !



C'est s&#251;r qu'on est loin d'une course de boat people &#224; trente sur une barque.


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est sûr qu'on est loin d'une course de boat people à trente sur une barque.


Tu as trouvé le prochain jeu télé-réalité pour l'été prochain..mieux que la chasse aux trésors et que Fort Boyard ==========> "Boat Game" you need to reach the other contry whithout food and water, on a small craft.
Arf !
Bon allé je file en vacances...
@plus à la rentrée.


----------



## laulau56 (30 Juillet 2007)

Ce serait classe !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Yep, TOUTE la famille est de retour...
> 
> Tintin a du retard de posts inutiles conversation sur le forum : j'implore par avance l'indulgence des modos  :love:


Tu seras tenu responsable du moindre mouvement de ta progéniture Pas d'indulgence chez nous.


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4347950 a dit:
			
		

> Tu seras tenu responsable du moindre mouvement de ta progéniture Pas d'indulgence chez nous.



J'en fais d'ailleurs une affaire personnelle !  :love:


----------



## tirhum (30 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'en fais d'ailleurs une affaire personnelle !  :love:


Poil aux... :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4347950 a dit:
			
		

> Tu seras tenu responsable du moindre mouvement de ta progéniture&#8230; Pas d'indulgence chez nous.



Hum, comme je ne peux pas le surveiller en permanence, le plus simple est que je lui coupe l'accès au net  



Amok a dit:


> J'en fais d'ailleurs une affaire personnelle !  :love:


/idée : déléguer la surveillance du fiston à son parrain  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juillet 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> /id&#233;e : d&#233;l&#233;guer la surveillance du fiston &#224; son parrain  :love:




Une sorte de kho-lanta du ouaibe quoi...


----------



## tirhum (30 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Une sorte de kho-lanta du ouaibe quoi...


Tu déposes ta candidature ?!...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juillet 2007)

Oulààààààà, çà semble parti pour un KohLanta interne Macg... qui chez les rouges ? qui chez les jaunes ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oulààààààà, çà semble parti pour un KohLanta interne Macg... qui chez les rouges ? qui chez les jaunes ?



Ketchup/moutarde ? :mouais: Non !  Sinon, attention Ponk pourrait avoir l'idée de nous en faire une version château avec lancé de dés pour les défits  Mamyblue a aussi le droit de participer !


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> /idée : déléguer la surveillance du fiston à son parrain  :love:



Ce jeune délinquant risque fort d'avoir le bas de caisse qui fleure le cuir !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4347950 a dit:
			
		

> Tu seras tenu responsable du moindre mouvement de ta progéniture Pas d'indulgence chez nous.



Si je me fait bannir lui aussi c'est ça ?  
Intéressant...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

Mieux ! lui d'abord, et plus longtemps, m&#234;me !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Juillet 2007)

Je vais te chercher son IP ?


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juillet 2007)

/me vote Tintin en vacances chez grand-mère sans accès au net pendant deux semaines :modo:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ketchup/moutarde ? :mouais: Non !  Sinon, attention Ponk pourrait avoir l'idée de nous en faire une version château avec lancé de dés pour les défits  Mamyblue a aussi le droit de participer !



Y a une idée à creuser là


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ketchup/moutarde ? :mouais: Non !  Sinon, attention Ponk pourrait avoir l'idée de nous en faire une version château avec lancé de dés pour les défits  Mamyblue a aussi le droit de participer !


Il faudrait de vrais défis, plutôt - des trucs quasi impossibles à faire en temps ordinaire. 
Quel est l'équivalent macgéen du fait d'avaler une limace vivante ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Quel est l'équivalent macgéen du fait d'avaler une limace vivante ?



Donner raison à Doquéville...


----------



## jugnin (30 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il faudrait de vrais défis, plutôt - des trucs quasi impossibles à faire en temps ordinaire.
> Quel est l'équivalent macgéen du fait d'avaler une limace vivante ?



Débattre avec Rezba...


----------



## tirhum (30 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il faudrait de vrais défis, plutôt - des trucs quasi impossibles à faire en temps ordinaire.
> Quel est l'équivalent macgéen du fait d'avaler une limace vivante ?


Un post de mackie (au moins 3 lignes) sans fautes....


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il faudrait de vrais d&#233;fis, plut&#244;t - des trucs quasi impossibles &#224; faire en temps ordinaire.
> Quel est l'&#233;quivalent macg&#233;en du fait d'avaler une limace vivante ?



R&#233;pondre &#224; une question du forum d&#233;veloppement ? :love:

PS : si tu veux mettre un jeu en route c'est ok pour moi  On peut ouvrir un salon et y r&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; plusieurs


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2007)

Allez Ponk, pond-nous un super KL macgé pour la rentrée !!!

@u 27 aout, biz a tous....
La je pars vraiment, la voiture est chargée et tout.... 

Y'en a qui vont dire "bon debarras" je parries.....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Répondre à une question du forum développement ? :love:
> 
> PS : si tu veux mettre un jeu en route c'est ok pour moi  On peut ouvrir un salon et y réfléchir à plusieurs


Je n'ai même plus besoin de pondre des règles imbittables - il suffit que je pose une question innocente dans un fil pour que vous veniez jouer avec moi.

Hé hé hé.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Août 2007)

Quel manipulateur ce Ponk.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Août 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Quel manipulateur ce Ponk.



La ferme Tatayet!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

Aaaah  Tatayet !!! La mascotte du fistfuc.king  &#199;a aussi c'est de l'aventure, faudrait y penser pour une &#233;preuve de confort dans Koh Lanta


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2007)

"Arriver a s'assoir sur une noix de coco sans la sentir" ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

Ou sur un ptit suisse sans l'&#233;craser ?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Août 2007)

Qui veut écraser OuèbO ?  :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2007)

Tiens ?!...
C'est la f&#234;te du slip, ici ?!...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Août 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qui veut &#233;craser Ou&#232;bO ?  :affraid:




Si vous avez besoin d'un volontaire pour le suisse...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

Euh&#8230; tu as bien compris o&#249; on voulait le mettre ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Août 2007)

Oui, mais une erreur de positionnement est si vite arriv&#233;e...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Août 2007)

Tintin ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2007)

Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien tout suivi hier soir. Adrien et Laurent étaient partis pour faire éliminer Grégoire et ont finalement voté pour Cloé, donc exit Cloé.

Par contre, le retraité de la SNCF (Adrien) qui est à cheval sur les horaires, il faut le faire.


----------



## bebert (4 Août 2007)

Ne pas oublier la post-production qui a le loisir d'emmener le téléspectateur sur des fausses pistes... Il y avait un indice fort pourtant : le portrait de Chloé diffusé en début d'émission !


----------



## laulau56 (4 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> donc exit Cloé.



*Chloé*, Cloé, Chloée ?!?  On aura vu toutes les orthographes !


----------



## béné (8 Août 2007)

laulau56 a dit:


> *Chloé*, Cloé, Chloée ?!?  On aura vu toutes les orthographes !



Clouée Chloé....
rrrrhhoooo facile.....
bon c kan la suite, j'aten depuis hier avec mon magnum coco-choco, moi.....


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Août 2007)

erick viré ! sa position evidemment était dure ... je ne sais plus si lors des editions precedentes , celui qui se faisait voler à son équipe ainsi , arrivait à s'en tirer ou non! dommage , erick etait un bon candidat sympa !
par contre , dans le role de l'horrible = patriiiiick! un air et une façon de penser caricature de sa profession de "patron" narquois et cynique . 
le laurent s'est fait plumer! 
enfin, au final , je continue d'apprécier le jardinier ..  
la petite jade aussi  

à la semaine prochaine!


----------



## IceandFire (11 Août 2007)

patrick de daube quel naze !!! c'&#233;tait chaud pour ses miches quand m&#234;me...Erick dommage...


----------



## bebert (11 Août 2007)

On aime ou on n'aime pas la stratégie de Patrick, toute l'équipe rouge semble être à ses côtés pour l'instant car ils ont tous voté contre Erick.
Mon pronostic pour le carré final : Jade, Simon, Patrick et Kevin ?


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Août 2007)

Sans oublier *Simon*, qui comme tout le monde a pu le remarquer, est vraiment un homme de parole... 

Merci aussi à *Eric* qui a son arrivé leur à donner de sont savoir pour qu'ils aient de quoi bouffer. 

Merci aussi à l'émission qui fait trimer pour avoir le riz et qui deux jours plus tard est gracieusement offert à l'équipe adverse sans rien avoir à faire. 

Merci aussi au gentil cousin pêcheur qui en pleine nuit passe comme par hasard dans le coin avec du poison en cadeau...

Pff... Sans parlé de le redondance des jeux et des stratagèmes de l'émission... :sleep:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Août 2007)

h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;


----------



## bebert (11 Août 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Pff... Sans parl&#233; de le redondance des jeux et des stratag&#232;mes de l'&#233;mission... :sleep:



Heureusement qu'il y a Secret Story juste apr&#232;s !


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (11 Août 2007)

j'aime bien cette nouvelle saison de Koh Lanta dommage que ça ne dure qu'un heure ( il est vrai qu'ensuite il y un grand moment télévisuelle qui mérite l'amputation de Koh lanta ) 
Ca a démarré du tonnerre avec Véronique je l'aimais bien moi. je me demande comment elle a réussi à se faire qualifier pour l'émission INCROYABLE.
 J'ai pas encore regarder l'émission d'hier je l'ai enregistré mais ça doit promettre vue que c'est la réunification. Bon je sais qui c'est qui est sortie (dommage d'ailleurs j'aurais bien aimer que Patrick soit éjecter)


----------



## bebert (11 Août 2007)

Attention spoiler ! Noté en blanc ci-dessous :

>>> Patrick ne gagnera pas Koh Lanta... <<<


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Août 2007)

Des connections avec _Madame Soleil_?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Des connections avec _Madame Soleil_?



Monsieur a déjà du mal à s'imposer par les temps qui courent, alors Madame !


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Monsieur a déjà du mal à s'imposer par les temps qui courent, alors Madame !



Ca dépend d'où...


----------



## bebert (11 Août 2007)

Télé Star


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2007)

Hein ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Hein ?



Apparemment Amok a bien résisté à l'épreuve "Open Bar"


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Août 2007)

gregoire ou jade!!!


----------



## béné (13 Août 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Merci aussi au gentil cousin pêcheur qui en pleine nuit passe comme par hasard dans le coin avec du poison en cadeau...





Oui, c'est vrai que la venue du Captain Igloo, ça m'a bien fait marrer...


----------



## béné (13 Août 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> gregoire ou jade!!!





Je verrrais bien les deux en finale pour ma part....et un mariage à la "Mon incroyable fiancé" pour le debat sur la plateau:love: ..... avec la Veronique en pub vivante pour Quechua (" A fond la randonnée"!!!!!):rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2007)

En fait, ce fil... c'est pas une blague....

Pas du tout. :mouais: 

Putain, faut dresser les guillotines !!!!

Patoch, tu peux sortir ton 45 tours de mort aux taches !!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Patoch, tu peux sortir ton 45 tours de mort aux taches !!!!




*Sors-y aussi*
le P38


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2007)

H&#233;&#233;&#233; tiens -dc- &#231;a roule poulette ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Patoch, tu peux sortir ton 45 tours de mort aux taches !!!!



"Cr&#234;ve ******" de M&#233;tal Urbain serait plus mignon et plus de circonstances... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> "Crêve ******" de Métal Urbain serait plus mignon et plus de circonstances... :love: :love: :love:



Ces paroles...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Ces paroles...



Tu es jeune, tu n'as pas le goût du beau ; c'est normal... :rateau:

Et en plus tu as deux ailes au cul, c'est nase...


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu es jeune, tu n'as pas le goût du beau ; c'est normal... :rateau:
> 
> Et en plus tu as deux ailes au cul, c'est nase...



 Mais si, je tassure que je suis une personne dun goût certain si ce nest dun certain goût. 



(Et non, c'est pas nase, c'est avant-gardiste .)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Mais si, je tassure que je suis une personne dun goût certain si ce nest dun certain goût.



Steevie Boulay?

J'ai juste?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2007)

je l'avais pas reconnu !!!

c'est sur que debout, avec un pantalon, ça le change !!!


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Steevie Boulay?
> 
> J'ai juste?



Non, tout faux, trop jeune.


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Août 2007)

Pour les fans, le blog de Patrick est ici...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Août 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Pour les fans, le blog de *Patrick* est ici...



Va falloir qu'il change de prénom, ce trou d'ionf... Ça me perturbe... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> je l'avais pas reconnu !!!
> 
> c'est sur que debout, avec un pantalon, ça le change !!!



Il a quand même une tronche qui est une véritable aimant à mandales, non?...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2007)

J'avais du temps à perdre, je suis allé sur son blog.

Me font rire tous ces candidats de télé-réalité qui font leur petit popo nerveux parce que la prod a monté les images d'une manière qu'ils trouvent exagérée par rapport à la réalité de ce qu'ils ont vécu...

Franchement.

Mais dans le genre, les plus drôles sont sur l'île de la tentation...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2007)

Ouais, cakes premier choix et cagoles surfines...


----------



## Picouto (16 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Va falloir qu'il change de prénom, ce trou d'ionf... Ça me perturbe... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


j'vois pas pourquoi







			
				LeSiteduTristeSir a dit:
			
		

> Aristocrate dévoreur de glaces, récemment anobli par la Reine Cathodique me voilà affublé d'un nouveau titre "Patrick de Koh Lanta".


​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> j'vois pas pourquoi


Tu le fais exprès ou tu t'es mangé une poussette de plein fouet à 2 ans?...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> j'vois pas pourquoi



On comprend mieux pourquoi certains en ont perdu la tête ! :rateau:


----------



## Picouto (16 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu le fais exprès ou tu t'es mangé une poussette de plein fouet à 2 ans?...


J'prends le 50-50 :bebe:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> J'prends le 50-50 :bebe:


Tu préfères pas le coup de fil à un ami?...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais dans le genre, les plus drôles sont sur l'île de la tentation...




Ben déjà pour aller dans ce genre de trucs...


----------



## da capo (16 Août 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> J'prends le 50-50 :bebe:





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu pr&#233;f&#232;res pas le coup de fil &#224; un ami?...



Vous voulez l'avis du public ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Vous voulez l'avis du public ?



*NÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂN!!!*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Août 2007)

Je switche de candidat


----------



## Picouto (16 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Vous voulez l'avis du public ?


Kesskili connait l'public ?


----------



## da capo (16 Août 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Kesskili connait l'public ?



Rien, justement.


----------



## Picouto (16 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Rien, justement.


Un peu comme Rick Hunter quoi !


----------



## da capo (16 Août 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Un peu comme Rick Hunter quoi !



Il est dans l'équipe des rouges ?


----------



## Picouto (16 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Il est dans l'&#233;quipe des rouges ?


Non l&#224; tu confonds avec Erick !
Lui il est sorti la semaine derni&#232;re quand il s'est fait buzzer parce qu'il &#233;tait le fils d'Isaack de "La croisi&#232;re s'amuse"...


----------



## IceandFire (17 Août 2007)

Get out patrick M.F !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

Pourquoi tant de haine ?

Je me souviens, sur une des première saisons de Koh Lanta, il y avait un type en finale, il avait perdu dans les onzes kilos et la prod ne montait des images que pour accentuer son image de salaud calculateur et traitre.
Il a perdu.

Machin : vous avez mis votre santé en danger, la France entière vous prend pour une sorte de Capitaine crochet barbu et en plus vous gagnez peau d'balle.
Heureux ?

Sérieux, cette émission me plonge dans des abîmes de perplexité... (pas longtemps, hein, pas que ça à fout' non plus)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pourquoi tant de haine ?


Parce que ça détend... :style:


----------



## Grug (17 Août 2007)

C'est quoi tout ces fils de jeu au bar, y'avait pas des forum pour &#231;a ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2007)

Grug a dit:


> C'est quoi tout ces fils de jeu au bar, y'avait pas des forum pour ça ?



Ils ont tenté la version hardcore en bas déjà. Ça s'appelle WoW.  Il y a même un druide secouriste qui se prend pour David Hasselhoff


----------



## Grug (17 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ils ont tenté la version hardcore en bas déjà. Ça s'appelle WoW.  Il y a même un druide secouriste qui se prend pour David Hasselhoff


David Hasselhoff, c'est bien l'acteur  de cette s&#233;rie ou des panth&#232;res &#224; gros seins courent sur la plage ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2007)

Grug a dit:


> David Hasselhoff, c'est bien l'acteur  de cette série ou des panthères à gros seins courent sur la plage ?



:mouais: Péroxydées et avec un poisson rouge comme flotteur supplémentaire, des fois que !


----------



## Nexka (17 Août 2007)

Puis il conduisait une voiture qui parle aussi :love: :love:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2007)

Grug a dit:


> David Hasselhoff, c'est bien l'acteur  de cette série ou des panthères à gros seins courent sur la plage ?



:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :mouais: Péroxydées et avec un poisson rouge comme flotteur supplémentaire, des fois que !



Péroxydées, je sais pas trop ce que ça veut dire... par contre c'est un mot qui n'est utilisé que par les trui... les femmes...

Et encore pas toutes...

La mienne par exemple, le dit jamais (*)... parce qu'elle dit jamais du mal des autres... pas besoin probablement.
 

(*) des fois elle dit blonde, quand elle décrit quelqu'une qui a les cheveux couleur blé.


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2007)

Merci à toutes les trui... femmes de relire le post précédent.... c'est une vraie leçon.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> P&#233;roxyd&#233;es, je sais pas trop ce que &#231;a veut dire...



Moi non plus... Je suis plus proche de la trui...te que de la femme.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Août 2007)

Grug a dit:


> David Hasselhoff, c'est bien l'acteur  de cette série ou des panthères à gros seins courent sur la plage ?



*Oui, et d'ailleurs*
c'est lui, le brave homme, qui m'a motivé pour passer mon brevet de maître nageur sauveteur.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2007)

Toi aussi, tu as un poisson rouge supl&#233;mentaire ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2007)

drole de soirée dans la tv real de tf1
je commence par la fin :à secret story, le pire et détesté de tous sur le net et ailleurs est plébiscité au vote du jeu :mouais: :hein: 


et bien avant, l'horreur dans koh lanta!!!: 
le meilleur , sympa , bon esprit ... se fait ejecter par un strict caporalisme de groupe revanchard  ! : dehors gregoire!

au passage, je n'aime pas ce kévin , ni ce patrick trop fiers et hautains 
et jade me déçoit dans sa pure soumission à la logique de groupe . 
assez triste ...
du coup, je suivrai la suite de k-l de façon plus aléatoire ... dommage de perdre le meilleur si tôt au profit des magouilleurs de service..
en demi finale j'aurais compris mais là ... bof bof bof  :hein: beurk


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2007)

On pourrait assister à un retour de Grégoire la semaine prochaine.


----------



## tirhum (25 Août 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> drole de soirée dans la tv real de tf1
> je commence par la fin :à secret story, le pire et détesté de tous sur le net et ailleurs est plébiscité au vote du jeu :mouais: :hein:
> 
> 
> ...


Et tu es sérieux ?!....  
Ça me scie le c.ul jusqu'aux genoux !....   :afraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça me scie le c.ul jusqu'aux genoux !....   :afraid:



Grand Doc ! Serais-tu monté à l'envers ? 

Pour le reste... On le sait qu'on vit dans une société à côté de laquelle parfois les égoûts peuvent paraître sentir le camélia... Ça surprend juste un peu lorsqu'on l'oublie  Rassure-toi Joël, je pense que le final sera à l'américaine. Les "gentils" gagneront, surtout vu les heureux finalistes des dernières starac et autres émissions du même tonneau  Question d'audimat. En attendant, il faut ménager le suspens et pousser les gens à utiliser leur forfait téléphonique


----------



## béné (25 Août 2007)

Moi je dis...
Patrick enflure de premiere 

Je reve que le rugbyman se fasse encore un coup de " I miss my cassoulet" afin que Gregoire revienne et balance avec perte et fracas ce salopard! 

Comment ça Koh Lanta ça enerve?!!!:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Août 2007)

béné a dit:


> " I miss my cassoulet"



Oui oui oui...
On m'appelle ?...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2007)

Donnez-leur des machettes et qu'on en finisse !


----------



## Nobody (25 Août 2007)

b&#233;n&#233;;4379285 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis...
> Patrick enflure de premiere





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui oui oui...
> On m'appelle ?...



Hem. C'est plut&#244;t ainsi que je le voyais, moi.


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Août 2007)

:love:  


PonkHead a dit:


> Donnez-leur des machettes et qu'on en finisse !


   
j'adore!



en effet, ya plus qu'à se dire que pitetre qu'yen a un qui va être maladeuh!
m'enfin , bon bref, ... :hein:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Août 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> en effet, ya plus qu'à se dire que pitetre qu'yen a un qui va être maladeuh!




Tant que c'est pas la variole aucun intêret. Bon, à la limite, l'anthrax.


----------



## béné (26 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tant que c'est pas la variole aucun intêret. Bon, à la limite, l'anthrax.




rrrrrhooooo.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui oui oui...
> On m'appelle ?...



*OUI*
Ici






 
:rateau:


----------



## NED (27 Août 2007)

Purée j'ai loupé les 2 derniers épisodes....
Rhhhaaaa !!!!  :rose: 
me dites rien, me dites rien..... (j'ai pas lu les posts avant, juste avec les mains sur les yeux)....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2007)

Et voilà ! Hier soir, Grégoire est revenu. Et il est reparti. Donc la semaine prochaine, sauf nouvelle surprise, ils virent Laurent, le dernier ex-jaune et se retrouvent entre ex-rouges. 
Après leur pacte d'amitié, hop, direct à la poubelle.


----------



## Souvaroff (1 Septembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Et voil&#224; ! Hier soir, Gr&#233;goire est revenu. Et il est repar*ti. Donc la semaine prochaine*, sauf nouvelle surprise, ils virent Laurent, le dernier ex-jaune et se retrouvent entre ex-rouges.
> Apr&#232;s leur pacte d'amiti&#233;, hop, direct &#224; la poubelle.



Ah ? c'est pas encore fini ?


----------



## meskh (1 Septembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Et voilà ! Hier soir, Grégoire est revenu. Et il est reparti. Donc la semaine prochaine, sauf nouvelle surprise, ils virent Laurent, le dernier ex-jaune et se retrouvent entre ex-rouges.
> Après leur pacte d'amitié, hop, direct à la poubelle.




Hélas c'est tellement prévisible ...


----------



## NED (2 Septembre 2007)

Ho comme c'est beau tout le monde est devennu gentil... les belles rencontres humaines et tout....Arf ca me fait marrer tiens  

On va bien rigoler quand il vont s'entre-tuer entre rouges.
:rateau:


----------



## meskh (2 Septembre 2007)

c'est pour mardi on dirait


----------



## melaure (3 Septembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> Hélas c'est tellement prévisible ...



Hé oui c'est ça la bonne ambiance des iles.

Cependant le gars qui est chef d'entreprise, il doit avoir des gardes du corps dans la vie réelle pour ne pas se faire butter par des propres employés


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> (...)
> 
> On va bien rigoler quand il vont s'entre-tuer entre rouges.
> :rateau:





Bloc de spoiler



Ca n'arrivera pas.


----------



## meskh (3 Septembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Hé oui c'est ça la bonne ambiance des iles.
> 
> Cependant le gars qui est chef d'entreprise, il doit avoir des gardes du corps dans la vie réelle pour ne pas se faire butter par des propres employés



car c'est vrai, il a quand même une bonne tête de .... , d'..... et de .....


----------



## béné (3 Septembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> car c'est vrai, il a quand même une bonne tête de .... , d'..... et de .....




ouais...il a un blog le qfhbvôifhvqjv de Patrick... Patrickdekohlanta, que ça sappelle...sans doute pour essayer de se deculpabiliser....d'expliquer ses methodes peu reluisantes....
PATRICK t'es l'homma à abattre!!!!:hosto: :hosto:


----------



## meskh (3 Septembre 2007)

affamez le


----------



## melaure (3 Septembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> affamez le



J'ai bien cerné le perso en fait alors que hier, c'était la première fois que je regardais la saison 2007.


----------



## meskh (3 Septembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai bien cerné le perso en fait alors que hier, c'était la première fois que je regardais la saison 2007.



mais meme avec le volume a 0 on comprends que ce personnage doit en ch... dans la vie quand même


----------



## NED (3 Septembre 2007)

Si Patrick gane Koh Lanta cette ann&#233;e, je regarde plus l'emission de ma vie !  
Si quand m&#234;me, en fait j'aime trop bien....:rose:


----------



## meskh (3 Septembre 2007)

et ils ne le feront pas gagner  

la tit' poulette du sud ou le "pilote de kart" (  ) ont plus de chances de gagner 

&#224; moins que Nicolas ne vienne mettre son nez la dedans


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> (...)
> 
> à moins que Nicolas ne vienne mettre son nez la dedans


Dans la murde ?!...


----------



## meskh (3 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Dans la murde ?!...



je ne sais pas en fait...   peut etre qu'une petite illustration pourrait aider


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Si Patrick gane Koh Lanta cette année, je regarde plus l'emission de ma vie !
> Si quand même, en fait j'aime trop bien....:rose:



N'aies pas d'inquiétude là-dessus...  



Bloc de spoiler



...Y'a pas que des rouges en final.


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2007)

Ce soir c'est top DOUBLE EMISSION !!!! tin tin tin....


----------



## meskh (4 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ce soir c'est top DOUBLE EMISSION !!!! tin tin tin....



la fin ?


----------



## béné (4 Septembre 2007)

Je suis prete...avec mon bandeau jaune.... et ma batte de base ball pour recevoir Patrick...J'ai mis les vers au frigo et j'ai pesé mes 5g de riz. ai mis du gros sel dans ma baignoire et j'irai pêché les daurades dans mon congelo vers 23h..... :rateau:


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> la fin ?


Non je crois pas. Y'en a encore du rab après..... 
Dont l'emission en studio 3 mois apres ou on voit leurs tronches avec les kilos en plus et la tartine de maquillage pour les filles....:rateau: 



béné a dit:


> Je suis prete...avec mon bandeau jaune.... et ma batte de base ball pour recevoir Patrick...J'ai mis les vers au frigo et j'ai pesé mes 5g de riz. ai mis du gros sel dans ma baignoire et j'irai pêché les daurades dans mon congelo vers 23h..... :rateau:


Si il te manque des trucs, j'ai du manioc dans le sac à dos....


----------



## meskh (4 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Si il te manque des trucs, j'ai du manioc dans le sac à dos....



et je dois bien avoir 2 ou 3 bonnes bestioles bien préhistoriques comme il faut qui pourront t'aspirer tes 5 litres de sang ....... aux armes


----------



## meskh (4 Septembre 2007)

ca sent le fight club :afraid: 

:hosto:


----------



## islacoulxii (4 Septembre 2007)

Dans Ta &#176;&#176;&#176;&#176;&#176;&#176;&#176; Patrick !!!!!


----------



## meskh (4 Septembre 2007)

il a les boulles  
il a les glandes :mouais:
il a les crottes de nez qui pendent :hosto:


----------



## takamaka (4 Septembre 2007)

Wep, comme elle l'a mauvaise la monroe fan&#233;e!


----------



## melaure (4 Septembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> il a les boulles
> il a les glandes :mouais:
> il a les crottes de nez qui pendent :hosto:



     

Excellent. Ca confirme que comme patron, il doit être invivable !


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2007)

Bien fait pour sa Gueule à lui : ENFIN !
En plus au pied de la finale, ca va bien lui ronger les burnes à cet empaffé.
J'en pouvais plus de le voir.
Quelle délivrance!


----------



## MortyBlake (5 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Bien fait pour sa Gueule à lui : ENFIN !
> En plus au pied de la finale, ca va bien lui ronger les burnes à cet empaffé.
> J'en pouvais plus de le voir.
> Quelle délivrance!



ça tu l'as dit


----------



## jugnin (5 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Bien fait pour sa Gueule à lui : ENFIN !
> En plus au pied de la finale, ca va bien lui ronger les burnes à cet empaffé.
> J'en pouvais plus de le voir.
> Quelle délivrance!



'tain ouais. Première émission que j'ai vue en entier, avè des copains. C'est vrai que là, c'est du cunnard de compète. Divertissant à souhait.


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Septembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> N'aies pas d'inquiétude là-dessus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Septembre 2007)

Ben ouais, je ne ferai pas carrière dans la divination.     :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2007)

Moi aussi, je suis bien content que Patrick se soit fait jeté. J'ai halluciné en voyant sa réaction après l'épreuve du tir à l'arc : c'était le jeu. Point barre.


----------



## sundance (5 Septembre 2007)

imaginez qu'un des 4 finalistes se blesse ou tombe malade.. le retour de patriiiick


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Bien fait pour sa Gueule à lui : ENFIN !
> En plus au pied de la finale, ca va bien lui ronger les burnes à cet empaffé.
> J'en pouvais plus de le voir.
> Quelle délivrance!



C'est clair, je suis trop heureux, encore Jade et c'est parfait 



sundance a dit:


> imaginez qu'un des 4 finalistes se blesse ou tombe malade.. le retour de patriiiick



 Ne parle pas de malheur... deja poté..? 
*
*


----------



## NED (5 Septembre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> imaginez qu'un des 4 finalistes se blesse ou tombe malade.. le retour de patriiiick



Je crois qu'en finale &#224; 4, m&#234;me si il y a blessure c'est foutu, le bless&#233; part. Y'a pas de concurent qui revient. J'ai pas les r&#232;gles exactes, je demanderais &#224; Denis quand il viendra bouffer &#224; la maison....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2007)

Allez, je me risque à un pronostic.  

Je vois une finale Jade - Simon et la victoire de Jade.

Réponse mardi prochain.


----------



## sundance (5 Septembre 2007)

et pourquoi pas marilyne, la fameuse chance du débutant. On sait bien que dans ce jeu tout peut arriver et que ce ne sont pas forcément les plus forts physiquement qui gagnent


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> et pourquoi pas marilyne, la fameuse chance du débutant. On sait bien que dans ce jeu tout peut arriver et que ce ne sont pas forcément les plus forts physiquement qui gagnent


Oui. Pourquoi pas. Mais je ne la sens pas bien qu'hier soir elle m'ait épaté sur la dernière épreuve d'immunité.


----------



## meskh (5 Septembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui. Pourquoi pas. Mais je ne la sens pas bien qu'hier soir elle m'ait épaté sur la dernière épreuve d'immunité.



ouaip mais comme d'ab...... elle a encore raté   c'est balo


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Septembre 2007)

patrick lisant la lettre de son frère "tu vas les baiser en douceur (..) il me connait bien!":rateau: problème , sa nature a filtré !quel baratin a sa sortie ! le chef d'entreprise trahi par ses employés : ... caricature!

jade a des votes assez sympa ces deux dernières fois ... elle évite de voter grégoire , là au premier tour, elle vote en dehors des deux qui se tirent dessus ..intéressant .

elle a pleuré ... mais quand elle voit l'emission , a posteriori , elle doit se dire qu'au final, elle a eu raison ...

allez Jade!!!! :love: 
( et vive Grégoire !  )


----------



## béné (5 Septembre 2007)

mouais....

Autant j'ai adoré Jade au debut...autant là, pour moi, elle multiplie les coups de pute (oups...j'aurais pas du le dire?!!!!)...Bref pour moi, elle a perdu toute crédibilité...:mouais: 

Dégoutée que le dernier jaune soit parti...Laurent etait certes un sacré roublard mais il le faisait bien marrer...oué...avé lé requins, on va perdre un membre, c sur....:love: 

Reste Maryline...mouais; l'a pas un tete qui me revient (bein ouais )

Le Kévin, je ne peux pas me le blairer des le debut...Faux cul de premiere et jeune con...

Reste Simon...Mouais....OK pour Simon William Saurin power...(mais ban Gregoire, toi je t'aimais....!!!!):rateau: 

Et PATRICK....éhéhéhééh paf...un coup de Tefal en pleine face!


----------



## NED (5 Septembre 2007)

Comme béné,
Je trouve pas cette finale carré d'as très folichonne.....:hein: 
A la limite le plus méritant pour moi serait Simon....
J'aurais pas cru sur lui pour un sou, mais je trouve que c'est le plus intègre dans le lot.


----------



## meskh (5 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Comme béné,
> Je trouve pas cette finale carré d'as très folichonne.....:hein:
> A la limite le plus méritant pour moi serait Simon....
> J'aurais pas cru sur lui pour un sou, mais je trouve que c'est le plus intègre dans le lot.



et bien il va falloir voter  sms......sms.....sms..... :hosto:


----------



## Picouto (5 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> ...mais je trouve que c'est le plus intègre dans le lot.


Alors qu'il vient de l'Aude :rateau::bebe:


----------



## melaure (5 Septembre 2007)

béné a dit:


> Reste Simon...Mouais....OK pour Simon William Saurin power...(mais ban Gregoire, toi je t'aimais....!!!!):rateau:
> 
> Et PATRICK....éhéhéhééh paf...un coup de Tefal en pleine face!



C'est l'année du rugby. Alors c'est lui qui doit gagner !!!


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> C'est l'année du rugby. Alors c'est lui qui doit gagner !!!



Ba voilà au moins une bonne raison tiens....


----------



## Paradise (6 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ba voilà au moins une bonne raison tiens....



Oui c'est clair, il mérite, la force tranquille


----------



## sundance (6 Septembre 2007)

à choisir sur les 4 dans cette finale peut intéressante cette année, je dirais simon également.
jade aurait pû rendre le cadeau de grégoire sur le poteau et lâcher prise, pas trop fair-play comme soi-disante amie, puis son indécision permanente pffiou!
kevin rien que le fait qu'il soit le toutou de patrick, je l'élimine d'office.
marilyne je reconnais sa gentillesse naturelle mais elle n'a franchement pas fait grand chose.
y'a pas à dire mais Grégoire était le finaliste idéal et tf1 aurait eu plus d'audience à mon humble avis. je ne comprends pas trop laurent car il aurait pû abandonner sachant qu'il était le dernier des jaunes afin de redonner une chance à son coéquipier.
comme quoi rien n'est truqué comme on pourrait le croire et l'être humain me surprendra toujours.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Alors qu'il vient de l'Aude :rateau::bebe:



Tiens, le seul post sensé en 17 pages!


----------



## béné (6 Septembre 2007)

Je me prepare pour Koh Lanta 2009...
Ouais le 2008 il prepare un special vainqueurs reunis....
Croyez que je pourrais mettre mon T shirt Macgé?!!! :rateau: 
Je compte sur vos soutiens inébranlables....:style:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

béné a dit:


> Je me prepare pour Koh Lanta 2009...


Bon.
Alors, c'est bouffe chez MacDo au moins trois fois par jour, pour avoir des kilos à perdre une fois sur place.

Test aussi à quoi tu ressembles avec une barbe, y en a, ça ne leur va pas du tout...

Ah mince, tu es une fille.

Je commence à supputer ce que contenaient les effacés ci-dessus...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2007)

> Ce message a &#233;t&#233; supprim&#233; par Nephou. Motif: en m&#234;me temps j&#8217;ai pas de bi&#232;re &#224; vous jeter mais bon&#8230;



Je ne suis pas chiant quant &#224; tout ce que toi et tes &#233;minents coll&#232;gues peuvent m'effacer, c'est le jeu et je le joue toujours avec une joie non dissimul&#233;e...
Mais celui-ci (Le premier) j'avoue que je ne comprend pas : Pas de grossi&#232;ret&#233;s, pas d'attaque personnelle, etc.  En rapport avec la t&#233;l&#233;-r&#233;alit&#233; par le fait que justement il traite de probl&#232;mes li&#233;s &#224; la r&#233;alit&#233; et que nous montrent souvent les m&#233;dias et qui semblent bien moins r&#233;elle que toutes les situations loufoques que nous exposent &#224; longueur d'ann&#233;e des &#233;missions du type Collanta, justement... Je ne capte pas :mouais: 
Le ton peut &#234;tre? Une question qu'il ne faut pas soulever?...

Je sais je sais... Les MP, perso bla bla bla... Mais en, l'occurence ce post n'avait rien de priv&#233; et a &#233;t&#233; pas mal lu, je le pense...


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2007)

d&#233;sol&#233; Nephou, j'ai cru aussi que ce sujet parlait de t&#233;l&#233; r&#233;alit&#233;&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bon.
> Alors, c'est bouffe chez MacDo au moins trois fois par jour, pour avoir des kilos à perdre une fois sur place.



Vu les kilos qu'il faudrait prendre pour tenir (15 kg perdus pour un des candidats), ce n'est pas sûr que tu passes les premières épreuves sans un infarctus


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vu les kilos qu'il faudrait prendre pour tenir (15 kg perdus pour un des candidats), ce n'est pas sûr que tu passes les premières épreuves sans un infarctus


Show must go on !


----------



## NED (8 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je sais je sais... Les MP, perso bla bla bla... Mais en, l'occurence ce post n'avait rien de privé et a été pas mal lu, je le pense...



Ils savent pas lire le Corse.... 

D'ailleurs un petit KoH Lanta à CapoDifenno ça le ferait bien tiens......


----------



## gKatarn (8 Septembre 2007)

Epreuve 1 - stage de survie dans le maquis, au milieu de f&#233;roces cochons sauvages


----------



## béné (8 Septembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Epreuve 1 - stage de survie dans le maquis, au milieu de féroces cochons sauvages



OK.Je prends.Je me prepare au lacher hysterique d'arbouses vertes sur mammiferes.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> [COLOR="Vert chiasse"]Ils savent pas lire le Corse....



O baull&#242;... 




> [COLOR="Vert chiasse"]D'ailleurs un petit KoH Lanta &#224; CapoDifenno &#231;a le ferait bien tiens...... [/COLOR]



Y'a d&#233;j&#224; suffisamment de pumataghji &#224; Capo depuis que ces merdeux du Routard l'ont list&#233;... 
Ceux qui connaissent bien disent simplement Capo et &#231;a s'&#233;crit Capo di feno...


----------



## Nobody (9 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ceux qui connaissent bien disent simplement Capo et ça s'écrit Capo di feno...



Tant que ça ne s'écrit pas Kapo...

:afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid:


----------



## NED (10 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> [COLOR="Noir de jus de boudin"]O baull&#242;...
> Y'a d&#233;j&#224; suffisamment de pumataghji &#224; Capo depuis que ces merdeux du Routard l'ont list&#233;...
> Ceux qui connaissent bien disent simplement Capo et &#231;a s'&#233;crit Capo di feno...



En tous cas c'est bien joli la-bas.
C'est pas pour autant que je mettrais 16 couillons mettre le bronx dans un aussi beau site.
Sinon pour l'orthographe, je suis pas autochtone. J'y suis all&#233; qu'une fois.
Si je m'amuse &#224; te sortir les nom des coins de ma r&#233;gion en bretagne ca va &#234;tre du m&#234;me acabit :rateau:
Comme on se la joue un peu Culturel l&#224;, vous avez remarqu&#233; que le totem c'est souvent le m&#234;me style, voir carrement le m&#234;me totem que les &#233;mission pr&#233;cedantes.
Vanuatu ou Philippines, bref, ils auraient p&#251; adapter les totems aux arts locaux.
Ce totem ressemble plut&#244;t a une statuette africaine, et pour l'instant aucun Koh Lanta ne s'est d&#233;roul&#233; dans ce pays.... 







:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Comme on se la joue un peu Culturel là, vous avez remarqué que le totem c'est souvent le même style, voir carrement le même totem que les émission précedantes.


Ca fait des économies.
Et puis, on veut voir des morts de faim se comporter comme des fauves entre eux, on ne veut pas une rétrospective de l'art de ces pays de sauvages (la preuve : on y crève de faim, il y a des moustiques et pas un loueur de transat sur la plage : des sauvages, on vous dit) façon Arte.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> En tous cas c'est bien joli la-bas.


Oui...



> C'est pas pour autant que je mettrais 16 couillons mettre le bronx dans un aussi beau site.


Non...



> Sinon pour l'orthographe, je suis pas autochtone. J'y suis allé qu'une fois.


Ah...



> Si je m'amuse à te sortir les nom des coins de ma région en bretagne ca va être du même acabit :rateau:



Certes...


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui...
> 
> 
> Non...
> ...



Permets-moi de louer la concision de ton message. 
 C'en est presque émouvant 

Sinon, pour rester dans le droit fil du sujet, j'ai quelques questions :

A quelle heure ça passe  Kho Lanta ?
Est-ce en couleur ou en noir et blanc ?
C'est en VO ou doublé ?
Si on y chante, est-ce en playback ?


----------



## sundance (11 Septembre 2007)

chère couleursud pour répondre à toutes tes intéressantes interrogations je vais te faire un résumé : finale 2007 ce soir sur tfone!

on pourra parler de koh lanta 2008 ensuite


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Permets-moi de louer la concision de ton message.
> C'en est presque émouvant
> 
> Sinon, pour rester dans le droit fil du sujet, j'ai quelques questions :
> ...


Toi, tu fais de la provoc' !

Si, si.
Je te vois.

Ne nie pas.

Que cherches-tu donc à dire contre la saine et naturelle Loi du plus fort ?


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Septembre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> ch&#232;re couleursud pour r&#233;pondre &#224; toutes tes int&#233;ressantes interrogations je vais te faire un r&#233;sum&#233; : finale 2007 ce soir sur tfone!
> 
> on pourra parler de koh lanta 2008 ensuite



Merci cher sundance. Mais comme je n'ai pas Internet, je cours m'acheter un t&#233;l&#233;viseur pour assister &#224; cet &#233;v&#232;nement majeur 



PonkHead a dit:


> Toi, tu fais de la provoc' !
> 
> Si, si.
> Je te vois.
> ...



Ah non ! Jamais de provoc de ma part. Tu sais &#224; quel point je respecte les lois, les normes, les r&#232;gles, les usages, les chefs, les sous-chefs, la police,  les juges, les proviseurs, TF1, les moniteurs de ski, les mod&#233;rateurs, etc.

Sinon, tu es pour qui dans cette finale? Moi c'est plut&#244;t Maryline.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Sinon, tu es pour qui dans cette finale? Moi c'est plutôt Maryline.


Je n'ai pas suivi.
Je préfère l'île de la tentation, les filles en maillot de bain y sont plus attirantes...


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je n'ai pas suivi.
> Je préfère l'île de la tentation, les filles en maillot de bain y sont plus attirantes...



Finalement, moi aussi. Je suis d'ailleurs moi-même une fille en maillot de bain. Je suis même née en maillot de bain.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Finalement, moi aussi. Je suis d'ailleurs moi-même une fille en maillot de bain. Je suis même née en maillot de bain.


La photo n'existait pas &#224; l'&#233;poque, mais on a des preuves ult&#233;rieures&#8230; Amok &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; photographe confirm&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Finalement, moi aussi. Je suis d'ailleurs moi-même une fille en maillot de bain. Je suis même née en maillot de bain.


 
Pour cette dernière soirée sur l'île, PonkHead a choisi la tentatrice CouleurSud.
Ils partent en rendez-vous au bar MacG

..........

_Des destinations de rêve, on avait dit !_
_Quel est le petit crétin incompétent qui a fait les réservations ?_
_Le bar macG, sans déconner ?!?!_
_Pourquoi pas le Formule 1 d'Aubervilliers, aussi ?_
_Ah ça, ça va faire rêver la ménagère !_
_'tain si je met la main sur le crétin d'assistant qu'à pondu ça, je te le transforme en candidat pour Koh Lanta, moi !_

_Envoyez la pub, vite !_


----------



## Grug (11 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pour cette dernière soirée sur l'île, PonkHead a choisi la tentatrice CouleurSud.
> Ils partent en rendez-vous au bar MacG
> 
> ..........
> ...




tss tss, avant la finale, une petite minute de n'importe quoi :

« Ma petite maman chérie, mon tout petit frère adoré, mon petit papa aimé, je vais mourir ! Ce que je vous demande, toi, en particulier ma petite maman, cest dêtre courageuse. Je le suis et je veux lêtre autant que ceux qui sont passés avant moi.
Certes, jaurais voulu vivre. Mais ce que je souhaite de tout mon cur, cest que ma mort serve à quelque chose. Je nai pas eu le temps dembrasser Jean. Jai embrassé mes deux frères Roger et Rino. Quant au véritable je ne peux le faire hélas ! Dix-sept ans et demi, ma vie a été courte, je n'ai aucun regret, si ce n'est de vous quitter tous. [...] Courage ! Votre Guy qui vous aime. »

merci de votre inattention


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Septembre 2007)

jade gagne ... mais choisit d'emmener avec elle ce petit vaniteux de kevin !
et gregoire qui vote kevin!

bref, les deux meilleurs n'ont pas fini avec les choix les plus humbles ou humains . 

enfin, c'est un jeu , youpi! 


je retiens la sequence de gregoire disant " c'est enorme" en laissant trainer la voix ... au moment ou il entend kevin se rejouir de l'avoir battu car c'etait son objectif dans koh lanta:rateau:


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2007)

Ouaip, bin vala c'est JADE comme prévu quoi.
Pas de grandes surprises.
Une saison qui avait bien commencé mais qui se termine un peu Gnan-Gnan. Et pi tout le monde gagne à la fin, on se croirait chez Jacques martin à l'école des fans quand on donne une note mais c'est pas grave tout le monde à des cadeaux....:mouais: 
J'espère que l'édition 2008 sera plus palpitante.


----------



## Paradise (12 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ouaip, bin vala c'est JADE comme prévu quoi.
> Pas de grandes surprises.
> Une saison qui avait bien commencé mais qui se termine un peu Gnan-Gnan. Et pi tout le monde gagne à la fin, on se croirait chez Jacques martin à l'école des fans quand on donne une note mais c'est pas grave tout le monde à des cadeaux....:mouais:
> * J'espère que l'édition 2008 sera plus palpitante.*



idem, mais bon perso à partir de la réunification, je trouve  Kho Lanta chiant.. si il y a plus de rouge, bha c'est eux qui gagne... :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ouaip, bin vala c'est JADE comme prévu quoi.
> Pas de grandes surprises.
> Une saison qui avait bien commencé mais qui se termine un peu Gnan-Gnan. Et pi tout le monde gagne à la fin, on se croirait chez Jacques martin à l'école des fans quand on donne une note mais c'est pas grave tout le monde à des cadeaux....:mouais:
> J'espère que l'édition 2008 sera plus palpitante.


Si. Une p'tite surprise : le match nul final ente Jade et Kévin.

Pour mon pronostic, j'en avais un de bon sur les 2 (je pensais que l'autre serait Simon). :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (12 Septembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Si. Une p'tite surprise : le match nul final ente Jade et K&#233;vin.
> 
> Pour mon pronostic, j'en avais un de bon sur les 2 (je pensais que l'autre serait Simon). :rateau:



J'ignore comment &#231;a se passait pour les &#233;ditions pr&#233;c&#233;dentes, mais l&#224;, on dirait que cette happy end &#233;tait souhait&#233;e. C'est quand m&#234;me pas difficile de pr&#233;voir un nombre impair de votants. A seulement six, l'&#233;galit&#233; &#233;tait d'autant plus probable.

En tout cas les survivors &#233;taient tous laids sur le plateau t&#233;l&#233;, redevenus des humains gras, gomin&#233;s et maquill&#233;s. Pouark.


----------



## Paradise (12 Septembre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> En tout cas les survivors étaient tous laids sur le plateau télé, redevenus des humains gras, gominés et maquillés. Pouark.



Tous les ans c'est pareil, et c'est dingue comme pour certaines personnes c'est dur de les reconnaîtres...


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Septembre 2007)

c'est vrai qu'ils font toujours mieux en " vrai" qu'en gominés !! 
( bien sûr, faut un peu de savon quand on les voit de près " à la sauvage"---
 mais leur allure est plus sympa sans fard !... étonnant, non? )

le coup des votes était très bizarrement goupillé ... et louche . le greg qui ne supporte pas le kévin et le choisit ... le adrien qui , nouvelle règle , comme il abandonne , même s'il fait parti des derniers, bah il ne vote pas ... le érick qui était à la réunification et qui ... bah ne vote pas! :mouais:


----------



## NED (13 Septembre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> le coup des votes était très bizarrement goupillé ... et louche . le greg qui ne supporte pas le kévin et le choisit ... le adrien qui , nouvelle règle , comme il abandonne , même s'il fait parti des derniers, bah il ne vote pas ... le érick qui était à la réunification et qui ... bah ne vote pas! :mouais:



Le coup du dernier vote dans l'urne cachetée c'est du bidon. Je ne me rappelles plus quelle saison c'était mais là c'était le ponpon. A l'époque on voyait au final le nom du gagnant sur le chèque au premier plan en incrustation à la fin avant le générique. Et cette année là le mec de la régie à fait une bourde terrible : il à affiché le chèque avec le nom du gagnant en plein milieu des résultats du vote qui n'était pas fini !!!
Ca c'était le top de la bourdasse de chez bourdasse.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2007)

Ils ont pas besoin de décacheter l'urne pour connaitre le résultat puisqu'ils filment le vote... :rateau: 

La télé ça aide pas a réfléchir...


----------



## Paradise (14 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ils ont pas besoin de décacheter l'urne pour connaitre le résultat puisqu'ils filment le vote... :rateau:
> 
> La télé ça aide pas a réfléchir...



   c'est clair chaques années ils font la même  et puis je trouve nul de faire la dernière sur un pauvre plateau tv    , pourquoi ne pas rester la bas.?


----------



## twoletters (14 Septembre 2007)

Clair que c'est le meme plateau depuis le début de l'émission (sept ans quand meme) et ça fait trés cheap. Pendant une heure, on repasse des images vues et revues des centaines de fois, on fais passer un micro devant tous les candidats habillés comme pour aller à un mariage et qui ne parlent pas dedans une fois sur deux, on pleure, on ris, on félicite...

C'est souvent relou cette emission en direct. Mais ça fait tjs plaisir de les revoir quelques semaines plus tard.

En tout cas, comme chaque année, j'ai regardé assiduement. J'aime toujours autant cette emission. Par contre, ça serait bien de la renover un peu (on a eut quelques nouvelles epreuves, mais la realisation, la musique, le fonctionnement n'a pas changé : en meme temps, vu les records d'audience, il serait etonnant que TF1 accepte de modifier une formule qui marche de mieux en mieux (9,5 millions de téléspectateurs le soir de la finale, c'est quand meme enorme !))


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2007)

twoletters a dit:


> En tout cas, comme chaque année, j'ai regardé assiduement. J'aime toujours autant cette emission. Par contre, ça serait bien de la renover un peu (on a eut quelques nouvelles epreuves, mais la realisation, la musique, le fonctionnement n'a pas changé : en meme temps, vu les records d'audience, il serait etonnant que TF1 accepte de modifier une formule qui marche de mieux en mieux (9,5 millions de téléspectateurs le soir de la finale, c'est quand meme enorme !))



Moi je kifferai bien un KoH Lanta NEIGE ! en siberie ou en Finlande !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2007)

Ou IUTC©!  

In U To Culu


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Septembre 2007)

c'est vrai que cette emission plateau meriterait un surplus de mise en scène , un peu de feu de camp etc .


----------



## jugnin (15 Septembre 2007)

Parce qu'un feu de camp sans camp autour, c'est un feu quoi. Faisons du feu.


----------



## béné (15 Septembre 2007)

allez je remplis mon formulaire d'admission.....:rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Septembre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Parce qu'un feu de camp sans camp autour, c'est un feu quoi. Faisons du feu.



le fait est qu'avec ce que ça rapporte , ils pourraient investir dans quelques feuilles, et branches ... voire , soyons, fous, dans  un dernier direct sur l'île six mois plus tard ... 
ça serait plus sérieux que ce truc en plateau qui sent le faisan cheap que du temps des pionniers de l'ortf , ya juste la couleur en plus ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2007)

C'est vrai que l'émission en plateau avec tous les rappels de ce qui s'est passé est franchement rasoir.


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> c'est vrai que cette emission plateau meriterait un surplus de mise en scène , un peu de feu de camp etc .





joeldu18cher a dit:


> le fait est qu'avec ce que ça rapporte , ils pourraient investir dans quelques feuilles, et branches ...
> (...)


Vi, vi...
Mais ça a déjà été fait, y'avait, là aussi, les figurants...


----------



## NED (17 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Vi, vi...
> Mais ça a déjà été fait, y'avait, là aussi, les figurants...



Tu crois pas si bien dire Titi !
C'est mon quartier ca, sur la carte en bas à droite, le point blanc, bha c'est chez moi.

D'ailleurs au printemps dernier, ils avaient mis des grandes pancartes retrospectives autour du lac avec chaque batiment et son histoire, construit pour l'expo coloniale. L'idée était pas con, mais franchement c'était moche et ça fesait tache autour du bassin. En plus j'étais obligé de les contourner pour faire mon jogging p'tin, tellement elles étaient balaise ces satannés pancartes.
:mouais:


----------



## melaure (18 Septembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est vrai que l'émission en plateau avec tous les rappels de ce qui s'est passé est franchement rasoir.



Je suis bien d'accord. Je l'ai regardé car je venais d'arriver en vacances et que je ne sortais pas. Comme c'était long cette émission ... Pfff. Dommage pour l'agricultrice, elle aurait fait la meilleure "survivante".


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Septembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord. Je l'ai regardé car je venais d'arriver en vacances et que je ne sortais pas. Comme c'était long cette émission ... Pfff. Dommage pour l'agricultrice, elle aurait fait la meilleure "survivante".



*Elle va pouvoir se recycler*
chez la concurrence


----------



## Amok (1 Octobre 2007)

La suite l'année prochaine.


----------

